# Naruto 583 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

Predict away! 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 11, 2012)

I predict izanami awesomeness. And subsequent jealousy in the telegrams.


----------



## lathia (Apr 11, 2012)

Full flashback? It's over


----------



## Jad (Apr 11, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO His going to have another flash back guys, can't you see? His going to have a flashback of that Nun lady dieing! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 11, 2012)

583 will be the part 2 of the flashback and Izanami. At the end of the chapter it will look like Kabuto lost.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 11, 2012)

I saw Naruto with some of the rookies this chapter. It is foreshadowing for the next.


----------



## vered (Apr 11, 2012)

izanami and maybe more RS tidbits?
but mainly Izanami.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2012)

more flashback


----------



## Revolution (Apr 11, 2012)

*Naruto 583 Predictions*

It will be revealed that Itachi REVERSED the mind scramble back on to Kabuto and will get Kabuto to sympathize back to Itachi, slowly leading Kabuto to HELP Konoha.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 11, 2012)

Itachi steps on Kabuto's glasses  

Kabuto cries and is defeated by Izanami


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 11, 2012)

Another chapter dedicated to a flashback of his childhood, and 584 will be another flashback of his story on how he met Orochimaru.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 11, 2012)

*Chapter 583 Predictions*
*Becoming a nobody, into a somebody.*

Sasuke: *his past.....I never thought..*
Itachi: Sasuke, his words mean nothing.
Sasuke: How would you know, you never grew up in the same world that I did.
Itachi: That's not what I'm talking about, we have more important issues to resolve.
_Itachi looks at Sasuke_
Itachi: I need your help, I cannot win this on my own.
Sasuke: ....
Itachi: Right now, you're a burden to me. I cannot keep you safe like I did in our past adventures. This is different.
Sasuke: I just...even with all this power, I feel as if I cannot lose with you by my side, like you're a guardian angel...or in other words my big brother.
Itachi: ....
Sasuke: Those were good times, this fight just reminded me of it and I wanted it to keep it this way...but it seems I can't rely on you any more.
_Itachi smiles_
Sasuke: It's time for me to be the bigger brother, and defeat this nobody.
Kabuto: "This nobody?" How would you know anything about being a nobody? Hmm famous Uchiha Sasuke?
Sasuke: Your master was trash, and was on his knees in front of Itachi, snakes fail in comparison to the Uchiha clan.
*flashback from kabuto*
_Kabuto's village is attacked and destroyed_
Kabuto: Mother! 
_Kabuto's "mom" is on dead on the ground_
_Behind her stands Orochimaru_
Orochimaru: it seems this village nevr had it after all, oh well..
Kabuto: You...
_Kabuto charges at him_
Orochimaru: Huh...a survivor? Pitty.
_Orochimaru cuts his chest with Kusanigani._
_As Orochimaru walks away he notices something_
_Kabuto has already healed the wound_
Orochimaru: !? This boy...how? That level of medical ninjutsu...
Kabuto: You killed my mother....and my friends...why?
Orochimaru: The same reason you healed that wound on your chest.
Kabuto: !
Orochimaru: Tell me boy, what is your name.
Kabuto: ....Kabuto.
Orochimaru: Kabuto, my dear, what is it that you desire.
Kabuto: To be somebody...somebody that can have a purpose, no matter what it is.
Orochimaru: !
_Orochimaru walks away._
Kabuto: wait..don't lea-
Orochimaru: If you desire power, acknowledgement, pride, come with me. 
Kabuto: !
Orochimaru: Serve me and I will grant you eternal power, you will become a somebody, along with me.
*flashback ends*
Kabuto: BECAUSE OF OROCHIMARU, I HAVE GROWN INTO MORE THAN A SOMEBODY!
Itachi: !?
Sasuke: !? This...chakra?
_Kabuto uses a hand seal._
Itachi: Sasuke, be careful, this is the same chakra I felt when I was near Nagato.
Kabuto: I have grown....
_Kabuto's body morphs into a chimera, snake at the end, dragon wings and a monstrous face._
Kabuto: _*Into a god.*_
*Chapter end*


----------



## Death Note (Apr 11, 2012)

I predict a continuation of the flash back and some action that will give us a cliffhanger on the final outcome of the battle.


----------



## Klue (Apr 11, 2012)

vered said:


> izanami and maybe more RS tidbits?
> but mainly Izanami.



This x 1000, no more flashbacks.


----------



## titantron91 (Apr 11, 2012)

More flashbacks

The nun dies for some reason. She tells Kabuto to make a name for himself.

Kabuto rants that Uchihas are spoonfed warriors who can't even harness their powers to its full potential. He adds that he possesses the "true body of the Sage" now with his sage power of natural energy absorption and Uzumaki life energy and longevity. Kabuto tells that only Sasuke's eyes and DNA are the missing piece for completing his ascent to godhood.

Itachi talks about accepting oneself aka "KNOW YOUR ROLE BITCH!"

Itachi tells Sasuke to keep stalling Kabuto.

Itachi then explains what's happening currently with the Izanami effects.

Kabuto tells that Izanami is either 

a) a probability manipulation ability like Scarlet Witch's + accelerated probability + intuitive aptitude

or

b) reality manipulation

both lasting for about minute or a bit more

Kabuto gets clowned by Itachi on chapter 584.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 11, 2012)

*Chapter 583 Prediction:*   The Reality of a Spy

Kabuto continues the story and the death of his "mother" and the destruction of the orphanage, and his determination to avenge them by taking on the life of a spy.   This eventually leads him to Orochimaru (prior to leaving Konoha when Minato was chosen as Yondaime), and his plan to destroy the village.


Future chapter or two:  Could Kabuto finally learn his real name and family prior to his death and finally find his truth?


----------



## violentrl (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the next week's chapter of Naruto will suck like this week's. As of now, there really is no progression. 
I hope this series gets back to as good as it once was(Land of the waves was the best arc)


----------



## Hexa (Apr 11, 2012)

That sister is going to die because she gave away her glasses, isn't she?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope that the rest of the flashback will last max 4 pages ~.~, if there is anything more. But it did end this chapter...well.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2012)

someone kills nun and the other kids kabuto goes nuts. he meets oro


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2012)

Hexa said:


> That sister is going to die because she gave away her glasses, isn't she?


Quite possibliy. And Kabuto shall inherit her plot shield.

I'm not looking forward to point where he stops caring about the things he was given.


----------



## momma bravo (Apr 11, 2012)

ditto, somebody kills all the nun/monk peoples and orphans and then kabuto goes afro samurai mode.


----------



## Syntaxis (Apr 12, 2012)

Predic-fic.

Itachi: "…"
Sasuke: "…"
Itachi: "Nobody, huh. Why don't we fix that…"
Itachi: "Izanami!"

Nothing noticeable changes.

Sasuke: "…"
Kabuto: "…"
Kabuto: "What.. what did you do..?"
Itachi: "Remember your mother?"
Kabuto: "…"
Kabuto: "This… you…"
Sasuke: "?"
Itachi: "I gave you your past back."
Itachi: "I made an illusion reality."
Itachi: "The truth is, you never left home.."
Kabuto falls down to his knees.

Itachi: "You never met Orochimaru and never became a sage."
Kabuto's snake and dragon features disappear.

Itachi: "You never became an orphan."
Kabuto's glasses disappear, he is clothed again, looking like his old self.

Itachi: "And you never betrayed anyone, and nobody betrayed you."
Kabuto is shown with a Konoha jounin outfit and matching Ninja alliance headband.

Itachi: "But… you are a valued ninja of Konoha."
Kabuto: "…"
Itachi: "And to help your village, you will undo Edo Tensei!"

Kabuto stands up, looking healthy, strong and confused.
Kabuto: "Yes… I will cancel… the Edo Tensei…"

He forms seals and across all battlefields coffins appear and seal up the summoned Edo Tensei's that were still alive. At the Kage battlefield, Muu is shown to be sucked into the coffin, too. "The jutsu got canceled?" he wonders as he is sucked in.

Madara looks at this all unfold. "Pity. Seems the summoner was taken out. But.."

He stares at his hands. His clones look behind them and him. "Why am I not disappearing..?"

The Kages are all exhausted and on the ground. Tsunade is the only one standing and fighting. Each Kage has a clone of Katsuyu on their necks.

Madara: "Ah, I see."
Flashback to Muu summoning him.
Madara: "My summoner was an Edo Tensei himself…"
The kages: "..!"
Madara: "Let's finish this dance, then."

End


----------



## Star★Platinum (Apr 12, 2012)

I predict more flashbacks.
Probably how Kabuto lost his current group and became a spy.
Izanami actually doing something MAY be the cliffhanger.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 12, 2012)

We'll discover how Izanami works,i guess,maybe at the end of the chapter and I don't think that we'll see the other battles for now,at least not before the end of edo tensei jutsu because of Itachi.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2012)

Gabe said:


> someone kills nun and the other kids kabuto goes nuts. he meets oro



You mean Sasori.


----------



## Brian (Apr 12, 2012)

Sasori destroys them all and brainwashes Kabuto


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 12, 2012)

More lame flashbacks. If we are lucky we get Izanami at the end.


Mind you, I hope I'm wrong on this one.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Apr 12, 2012)

I predict that the chapter will show a bit more of kabuto's past and then hopefully some Izanami.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 12, 2012)

I think its clear.  We've been told that Izanami changes destiny.  Kabuto is telling his back story.  Itachi will change Kabuto's back story likely after the flash back.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 13, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> [sp]Predic-fic.
> 
> Itachi: "…"
> Sasuke: "…"
> ...



Then wouldnt that mean that Kabuto never used edo tensei in the first place?

If so, wouldnt that mean that Itachi wasnt resurrected, but if Itachi wasnt resurrected he never used Izanami so he never changed Kabuto's past, you have a loop.

In that scenario what Itachi did most likely is travel to a parallel universe where Kabuto never used edo tensei and he is alive because he was created at that momment, or he cancelled his own existence in that universe too while respecting edo tensei never existing. This would lead to 50% of the war never happening, how do we deal with that? Not to mention that we would be seeing a parallel universe, not that it matters, reality is apparently at least on this level the result of observation so guess we are just observing the manga differently, but how would then Kishi explain all the edo tensei undone? Naruto never fought Nagato, then Tobi had no edo tensei, GG Tobi or he fought all the war with Gedou Mazo.


----------



## Syntaxis (Apr 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Then wouldnt that mean that Kabuto never used edo tensei in the first place?
> 
> If so, wouldnt that mean that Itachi wasnt resurrected, but if Itachi wasnt resurrected he never used Izanami so he never changed Kabuto's past, you have a loop.
> 
> In that scenario what Itachi did most likely is travel to a parallel universe where Kabuto never used edo tensei and he is alive because he was created at that momment, or he cancelled his own existence in that universe too while respecting edo tensei never existing. This would lead to 50% of the war never happening, how do we deal with that? Not to mention that we would be seeing a parallel universe, not that it matters, reality is apparently at least on this level the result of observation so guess we are just observing the manga differently, but how would then Kishi explain all the edo tensei undone? Naruto never fought Nagato, then Tobi had no edo tensei, GG Tobi or he fought all the war with Gedou Mazo.



The way I would like it to be is to look at it this way:

Everything remains the same, except there's an alternate universe created in which Kabuto is a friendly but powerful Konoha Jounin. This Kabuto is pulled from that temporary dimension, and placed into our current one.

The "new and improved" Kabuto is none the wiser. He isn't even aware of what Itachi did, maybe faintly.. for just for a few moments. Nothing else is impacted. It's just the old Kabuto that ceased to exist; he was completely overwritten by a different version of himself that has a past.

You could compare it to Orochimaru's own dimension where he took the bodies of his victims. You create it, you control it. Like a God. Itachi merely did the same thing, except much better. He allowed Kabuto to talk about his past, then altered that past and ripped the newly created Kabuto from the illusionary world into the real one - Izanami.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 13, 2012)

Naruto Chapter 583: Natural Predator!

Kabuto: Uchiha Itachi, Uchiha Sasuke I am going to only warn you once, surrender and you will live, I will just do some experiments on you Sasuke-kun, Itachi a captured brother is better than a dead one right?

Itachi: You will go down, with Izanami!

Kabuto: You think I came unprepared? All Sharingan techniques are useless against the Uchiha's natural predator...... winning this fight is like expecting a cricket win against a Toad

Itachi: You cant mean!

Kabuto: Kuchiyose, Rocky!

Sasuke: Who is Rocky?

A giant rock with splashed blood appear.

Sasuke: Is just a giant rock.......

Itachi: Sasuke run! We cant win, I must activate Izanami before Kabuto activates it!

Kabuto: Now I must only give life to this summon, once I use "that" jutsu everything is over, I will even be able to free Uchiha Madara from edo tensei and have him bow down to me! I didnt wanted to use this becuase this will end Madara too, but oh well I can have him kneel to me when he is resurrected!

Kabuto and Itachi make handseals, Itachi activates Izanami

Itachi: Its over! End edo tensei!

Kabuto appears to end edo tensei, but he starts to laugh

Kabuto: I already prepared for this, the natural energy I infused to the cave was automatically transerred to rocky, in other words Izanami has been nullified!

The giant rock reveals shiny mirrors that reflected Izanami back, the giant rock has sunglasses like a boss!

Back to the Kages fight!

Kages: Cant be...... we are almost done!

Madara: Time to finish you! !!!..... this feeling cant be!

Kages: Whats going on?

Madara: Rocky has been awakened!

Tsuchikage: You mean the legendary Rock Sage? I thought he was a myth

Madara: When the elder son of the sage went roughe, Rikudou Sennin foresaw this would happen and created a last counter entrusted to the younger son so if necessary the elder son and all its descendency would be slaughtered. Rikudou Sennin used his Chibaku Tensei to form a giant rock and what is known today as the rock village, then he created the legendary Rock Mountain, the giant rock was given power over the legndary Rock Mountain and thus Rocky the Rock Sage was born in a lifeless state.

Tsunade: So this is how?!

Madara: Yes....... the elder son had a doujutsu of unknown strenght he eventually formed a clan, an invincible clan that was on the verge of conquering the entire world, on a last effort the younger son used a special scroll that was supposed to hold a 1 time use of RS ability to give life to things, he used it to make Rocky come alive and it was a slaughter, the elder son, the majestic clan, was slaughtered in minutes.......

Eventually the effect of the scroll vanished, and Rocky became lifeless again, the younger son in horror for the slaughter spared the remaining part of the elder son clan, the sheer fright de-evolved those eyes into Sharingan.

Raikage: But then how it is back?

Madara: It seems that the man that summoned us is capable of using RS ability to breathe life into things...... amazing, Rocky was supposed to never be able to revive again with no one but RS knowing how to breathe life into things. Rocky is bloodlusted for Uchiha blood, even in its lifeless state it has killed Uchihas through history (a flashback from Obito is seen).

Tsunade: We will defeat you!

Madara: Yes, I prefer that to-

Tsuchikage: Look a giant rock smashed Madara, and is keeping him from regenearating!

Rock: I am just an agent from Rock Mountain I was called by master Rocky who was revived again!

Gaara: If this is a single agent of the Rocky Mountain, I cant imagine the horror of whoever is facing the Rock Sage himself...........

Back to the Kabuto fight

Itachi: Sasuke, run, run!

Next Chapter: Rocky!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2012)

Most probably more of Kabuto's flashback so we should brace ourselves for it. But with some luck we might have Sasuke having enough of it and charge right ahead, re-starting in that way the fight until Itachi uses Izanami.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Apr 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto: Kuchiyose, Rocky!


----------



## WT (Apr 13, 2012)

*Chapter 583: Blindness*

*Kabuto*: Don't underestimate me. I am a main factor in this war. I have surpassed Orochimaru sama, I am the one who is forcing Tobi to do what I wish, it is me who is fighting and defeating the 5 Kages as we speak, it is I who controls the ledgendary Uchiha Madara and it will be me who will take control of Sasuke kun's body and obtain the treasure both me and my former master have been searching for, for so long ...  

*Itachi thinking*: Why has he said Tobi and Madara seperately? Could my premonitions about Tobi have been correct? Is he really Madara? What are you up to Kabuto? ... did you ... no, that is impossible. 

*Sasuke:* Be quiet you slimly snake. You and Orochimaru are the same and both of you will share the same fate!!! 

*Sasuke awakens his Susanoo. The hands of Susanoo create a hand seal. As the jutsu is about to be executed, Itachi stops Sasuke*

*Itachi:* Sasuke, that's enough. That will end him. We don't want that!

*Kabuto:* You think the Sharingan can finish me? 

*Kabuto performs a hand seal*

*Kabuto:* Hermit Technique: Infrared Transmission!!!

*Suddenly Sasuke begins to sweat viciously, his Susano vanishes and Sasuke is ready to fall over ...*

*Kabuto:* As you said earlier Dr Snakes, we have the ability to sense infrared thermal radiation and are capable of changing our body temperature. However, this hermit technique is a step above it. By directing natural energy, I am capable of targeting the heat receptors within your cells raising your body temperature. Not even Susanoo can defend against this.

*Itachi:* However, you do this at the cost of making yourself more vunerable to heat. By raising Sasuke's body temperature, you use the pores within your own body making yourself more sensative to heat as well. 

*Itachi fires an Amatersu towards Kabuto - Kabuto surprised retreats and Sasuke's effects begin to wear off*

*Kabuto:* Itachi Kun, you really are an amazing specimin.

*Itachi:* Kabuto, listen and listen well. Every technique has a weakness. No Shinobi is perfect, not even the Rikudo Sennin. With all of his power and might, even he passed away. Perfection doesn't exist. No matter how long you strive to find it, you never will. Take heed of Orochimaru's failure. Its more important to recongise the imperfections of our lives and it is our comrades who make up for it. True power isn't what you are capable off, true power is the ability to acknowledge the imperfections of oneself and the acknowledgement of your comrades.  If you believe that you are perfect in every way, you will become blind to reality and if your enemies realise your weakness before you do, you will fail. Arrogance will make you blind! 

*Sasuke:* ....

*Kabuto:* Kukukuk. Don't lecture me Uchiha Itachi. I don't take advice from the dead.

*Itachi glares at him with the Mangekyou Sharingan*

*Start Kabuto's flashback ...*


*The orphange is burning and mother lies on the floor dieing of poison. Many are dead. Kabuto runs to mother.*

*Kabuto crying*: Why!!!!!!!!?!?!?!

*Mother:* He - you survived the poisen. Don't weep Kabuto. This is fate. Be strong.

*Kabuto:* No ... mother, don't leave me...

*Mother:* I'm sorry Kabuto. Never forget who you are. 

*Mother dies*

*We suddenly see a shadowy figure approaching behind Kabuto*

*????:* So you survived my poisen. That's impressive.

*suddenly, Sasori emerges from the shadows*

*Sasori:* You will be useful. 

*Couple of years pass and Kabuto arrives to Orochimaru's hideout. Orochimaru realizes Kabuto is a spy and removes his seal. Orochimaru trains him for a while and then sends Kabuto to Konoha to spy for him*

*Orochimaru:* Kabuto, from now on, you shall be my eyes. Be vigilant at all times and remember, don't be blinded by foolishness. 
*
End of Flashback*

*Kabuto:* I can see perfectly kukuku. I can see my future! and my future is pefection!!!!!!!!

*Kabuto suddenly breathes out white mist composed of Snake venom that paralyzes the muscles, both Sasuke and Itachi are unable to move although Itachi is fixated on kabuto with his MS - Kabuto suddenly slithers towards Sasuke*

*Itachi/Sasuke:* ?!?!

*Kabuto bites Sasuke's neck and injects a fluid into him*

*Sasuke:* What have you done you bastard !!!!

*Sasuke falls to the ground unconcious*

*Kabuto:* Don't worry Sasuke kun, you will soon be mine!!!!!!!!

*Kabuto:* ?!?!?!?!

*Kabuto:* Whats ... happeneing ... what is this power.

*Itachi:* You are now under my Izanami.

*Kabuto:* What is this, what are you doing?!?!?!

*Itachi:* This is the end Kabuto. I have entered your mind. Izanami is the power to enter the targets mind, gain all of their knowledge and the power to control their future. 

*Sasuke slowly begins to get up*

*Itachi:* You become blind to your surroundings and your enemies. Your arrogance made you believe that you were invunerable. Kabuto, no one is perfect.

*Controlling Kabuto, Itachi ends Edo Tensei. All across the battlefields, the Edo's begin to crumble and fade away.

Cut to Madara:

*The Kage's are all on the floor ready to die. As Madara smiles, a coffin appears behind him and sucks him in*

*Kages:* ?!?!! What just happened?

*Onoki:* Someone must have put an end to Edo Tensei. That is the only feasible explanation.

*Before Madara's coffin shuts*

*Madara:* IZANAGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

End of Madara scene

*Sasuke gets up*

*Sasuke:* Kukukuku so is that what you injected Kabuto?

*Itachi:* ?!?!

*Sasuke opens his eyes and reveals the Rinnegan - with that, Susanoo suddenly appears and Sasuke thrusts his Amatersu sword through Kabuto*


*Kabuto Flashback:*

*Young Kabuto crying:* Th---thankyou .... 
*
Mother:* There you go Kabuto. I hope this is okay. These glasses will from now own be a symbol. They are the symbol of a new life, a new meaning. From now on, you will be able to see properly. No longer are you blind. 


*End Flashback:*

*Kabuto's glasses fall off and break. His vision becomes blurry*

Kabuto: Hehe ... so I was blind after all .... 

*With that, Kabuto falls to the ground, dead*.
*
End. *


----------



## kanpyo7 (Apr 13, 2012)

I predict some more of Kabuto's past, him becoming a spy, etc. After the flashback Itachi finishes Izanami, whatever it does (physically damages him, mindrapes him, etc.) it leaves a huge opening so Sasuke pins him down and the chapter ends with Itachi using Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 14, 2012)

We might understand where Itachi was coming from when he said that Kabuto will fail for wanting to do everything by himself, since Izanami seems to focus in the destiny of one person alone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2012)

kanpyo7 said:


> I predict some more of Kabuto's past, him becoming a spy, etc. After the flashback Itachi finishes Izanami, whatever it does (physically damages him, mindrapes him, etc.) it leaves a huge opening so Sasuke pins him down and the chapter ends with Itachi using Tsukiyomi.


sounds good

unless the flashback is longer and there's more fighting before Izanami




> *Before Madara's coffin shuts*
> 
> Madara: IZANAGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YESS MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Mofo (Apr 15, 2012)

17 chapters until Naruto gets his Rinnegan.


----------



## Leuconoe (Apr 15, 2012)

My fight switch was wrong! 

Probably a wrap up/continuation of Kabuto's past, Kabuto gets some new cool move or expands on it, Itachi does...something.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 15, 2012)

Can someone tell me exactly why Kabuto thinks he was just a codename and tool?  I read that chapter twice and did not see anything indicating the orphanage was just using the children in some way.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2012)

more flashbacks and itachi jutsu is ready at the end of the chapter


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2012)

more flashbacks, we learn about how kabuto changed the color of his glasses, the size of his glasses, his mother's weight, the first pencil a girl in school gave him, how he ran away from the orphanage with his glasses as his only friend.

nominated for best chapter of the year


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfaxHf1Dmec[/YOUTUBE]




it will continue from here as if the flashback never happened and kabuto will be affected by izanami


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> YESS MAKE IT HAPPEN



Don't see how Izanagi could assist Madara in that situation.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 15, 2012)

I predict the nun will die...


----------



## Crona (Apr 15, 2012)

I predict: 
Tonton walking around
Madara
then we'll get to Itachi about to use Izanami.
Chapter ends.


----------



## jso (Apr 16, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Can someone tell me exactly why Kabuto thinks he was just a codename and tool?  I read that chapter twice and did not see anything indicating the orphanage was just using the children in some way.



He didnt mean it like that. He was just making a comparison between his known origins and his life as a spy. He doesnt remember his real birthname, hence his given name Kabuto is like a codename given to him before a mission. Similarly his defining physical characteristic, the trademark HP glasses, was given to him like a tool would be given to a spy to improve the success of a mission.

..It sounds flaky the way I just explained it, but re-read the chapter and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Apr 16, 2012)

A flashback on how Kabuto got his hairstyle or something


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 16, 2012)

The manga switches to Tobi and Naruto.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Apr 16, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Can someone tell me exactly why Kabuto thinks he was just a codename and tool?  I read that chapter twice and did not see anything indicating the orphanage was just using the children in some way.



This is probably just the start of the flashback, we know that Kabuto was adopted by the head medic nin of Kohona and he said just recently he was trained as a medic so that he could be useful and thus infiltrate easier.

So my guess is the Head Medic adopts/takes him by force and thus takes him out of a relatively happy place and trains him to be a tool for Kohona,thus Kabuto's hate of Kohona. 

Why does he do that and not use one of Kohona's children because he knows it's wrong/evil to shape a child like that but it's very effective and *the WoF only applies to your own kin/comrades it doesn't stop you being a bastard to everybody else*.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> The manga switches to Tobi and Naruto.



Why would we be? Izanami or not, this fight blows right now.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 16, 2012)

I predict a riot. 

(Resulting in the battle of Kikyō Pass. )


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 16, 2012)

well i predict more flashbacks, "obviously"


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why would we be? Izanami or not, this fight blows right now.


Every Uchiha fan just came out of the woodwork?


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 16, 2012)

Flashback shows Sasori (who kills the current people watching Kabuto) and Orochimaru will show up as well.

Chapter ends with the flash back ending and Itachi saying it's almost done.


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Can someone tell me exactly why Kabuto thinks he was just a codename and tool?



"a name is a code... glasses are tools."
he says so while the flashback says otherwize. 
he is lying to himself. 

Itachi "Ive lied to everyone and even lied to myself to fool myself."


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Every Uchiha fan just came out of the woodwork?



lol, what?


----------



## CA182 (Apr 16, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Flashback shows Sasori (*who kills the current people watching Kabuto*) and Orochimaru will show up as well.
> 
> Chapter ends with the flash back ending and Itachi saying it's almost done.



So that country Sasori bragged about destroying was a bunch of nuns?


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2012)

i doubtb that. according to the convo between hiruzen and anko
 konoha found kabuto as a surviving enemy boy in the battlefield of kikyo pass. 
if the enemy country was where the orphan home was, its konoha that destroyed it.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 16, 2012)

More shit kabuto flashbacks and naruto fillers. April is a shit month for Naruto.


----------



## takL (Apr 16, 2012)

i predict tobis appearance and the death of everyone in the orphanage save kabuto in kabutos flashback.. and then the zetsu spore comes into play.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 16, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Every Uchiha fan just came out of the woodwork?



Uchiha fan or not, Klue speaks the truth sadly.


----------



## Malv213 (Apr 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> So that country Sasori bragged about destroying was a bunch of nuns?



Yeah, it contained the Village Hidden in the Nuns.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 16, 2012)

I predict Izanami being revealed to be the time-reversal jutsu Madara used on Hashirama during the flashback fight. Kabuto will revert back to his base form and Itachi will have an oppening to cast Tsukiyomi.
So in a nutshell Izanami can make every attack or even suplementary power up like SM temporary useless.

Think about it Izanagi is a jutsu that undos things that happen in the present time like avoiding fatal blows.....etc so what if Izanami can change the future time line by rewinding time and changing past events ?  Ultimate troll potential


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2012)

Sasuke this week gonna show why he called the sauce.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Apr 16, 2012)

I am just wondering what happens after the war arc is over. There is a prety high chance that Tobi will survive and cast Mugen Tsukiyomi on the planet, Naruto will be the only one imune to it since he has full cooperation with Kurama. It would be epic if Tobi hypnotized the shinobi world to go against Naruto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2012)

Mofo said:


> 17 chapters until *Sasuke* gets his Rinnegan.


fixed

Sasuke is the one whit eye powers




?_Camorra_? said:


> I am just wondering what happens after the war arc is over. There is a prety high chance that Tobi will survive and cast Mugen Tsukiyomi on the planet, Naruto will be the only one imune to it since he has full cooperation with Kurama. It would be epic if Tobi hypnotized the shinobi world to go against Naruto.


i think Sasuke would be immune to it because of EMS and he was able to break Tsukuyomi whit his normal sharingan.


----------



## Zelavour (Apr 16, 2012)

We'll probably see more flashbacks about how the people die and how Kabuto escaped or did it himself.
Then we see Sasori mindcontrolling Kabuto with a poison, after the flashback is over we will see Izanami going to be fully used but before it actually happens the chapter ends.

Maybe we'll see some of Madara vs the Kages (hopefully).


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2012)

I predict Itachi and Kabuto talking some more, which will spring the next flashback from Kabuto explaining the rest of the lady story. Maybe Izanami at the end, but I doubt it.

I also predict Naruto.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 16, 2012)

I predict a more batle chapter with Izanami hapenning just in the end however Kabuto's flashbacks are far from over. We will still see him joining Sasori, Orochimaru, etc.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 16, 2012)

Rookie chapter.

About how much they will help Naruto with their sudden appearence.



Also Shino flashback. About studying the bugs in his body. And how he got dem black glasses.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 16, 2012)

KAKASHI10 prediction:
You guys decide any of this 4
A- Kabuto talks more about his past. 
B- Itachi talks more to Sasuke.
C- Kabuto attacks with several jutsus. 
D- A combination of two

and 
THIS WILLL HAPPEN for sure:
-Goes back to HQ and the people running to Naruto. 
-5 kages Vs Madara.


----------



## Topher (Apr 16, 2012)

I wish kishi would chill with the flashbacks and the useless chit chat. Unfortunately, i predict more flashbacks


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 16, 2012)

When the flashback interruption is over, Itachi can proceed to use Izanami and solo.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 16, 2012)

Luiz said:


> When the flashback interruption is over, Itachi can proceed to use Izanami and solo.



+1
U know that it will happen.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 16, 2012)

I predict more flashbacks. If we're lucky the flashbacks will be interspersed with fighting.


----------



## Mister (Apr 16, 2012)

I predict some/all/one the following will appear in the chapter:

- Izanami
- both brothers using Stage 4 Susanoo
- another Sage Technique from Kabuto
- Flashbacks
- A lot of talking

Worst comes to worst: a cliff hanger chapter with the end being Izanami. Along with the eventual predictions of what happens when jutsu are revealed at that time.



eyeknockout said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'd be a good way to set it up.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 16, 2012)

This chapter we might get another hint of what Izanami is doing


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2012)

i expect mostly flashback this chapter and a cliffhanger in the end cause isnt this week a double issue and no chapter next week


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2012)

*Leon's prediction:*​
*''So plain and sentimental that it's likely to be accurate''*​
*Scene of Karin leaping through a forest*

Karin: I'm lucky security is so faint, even with the ability to conceal my chakra, escaping would've been difficult otherwise. *Flashback of Karin overhearing something about a war.* 

Karin: Things must be serious, I should go and see what has become of Sasuke, even though he's an attractive jackass.

*Scene of Suigetsu and Jūgo standing over the horde of Zetsu Sasuke killed*

Jūgo: The fauna tells me they felt a short burst of powerful, unpleasant chakra come from here not too long ago, and it looks like it's source traveled to the north.

Suigetsu: These burns.. looks like they were all killed by a fire technique of sorts,   there is a good possibility it was Sasuke. Guess we should head north then.

Jūgo: Right.. *What is this familar energy i'm feeling in that direction..*

________________​
*Scene shifts back to Kabuto, Sasuke and Itachi*

Kabuto: I had nothing..

Kabuto: So now i've decided.. that I will obtain everything! *forms seals for Muki Tensei*

*The cave tears apart and reveals the sky, which begins to form dark, heavy clouds*

Itachi & Sasuke: !

Itachi: Sasuke, he's about to go on the offensive, keep your Susano'o ready!

Sasuke: I know!

*Trees in the distance begin to sway, when suddenly, a powerful gust of wind blows through; both brothers activate Susano'o*

Kabuto: Kukuku, Sasuke-kun, Itachi has been holding your hand this entire fight, I think it's about time you say goodbye to your brother.

*The incredibly violent wind begins to focus on Itachi and his Susano'o, they are blown off the ground, but Sasuke's Susano'o grabs Itachi's Susano by the hand in order to save him* Awww

Sasuke: Itachi!

Itachi: *He's trying to seperate us!*

Kabuto: Kukuku, you almost seem to genuinely care for one another, but I am afraid your time together is up. Itachi, this powerful gale will blow you miles away, granting me more than enough time for me to take care of Sasuke-kun.

*The wind becomes even more violent and Sasuke's Susano'o begins to lose it's grip on Itachi's.

Itachi: *No!*

*Sasuke looks up at the sky, close up of his Sharingan*

*A small bolt of lightning comes crashing down on Kabuto, blasting him away and ending the Jutsu*

Itachi: ... *That's the Jutsu he used when we fought*

________________​
*Scene switches to the Kages and Madara, all of the Kages are having trouble keeping up with Madara's clones*

Gaara: We can't keep this up!

A: We have no choice!

Tsunade: *He's just too strong, but I can't let it end this way!*

*Mū jumps next to Madara*

Kabuto (through Mū): The last two remaining Uchiha are attempting to cancel the Edo Tensei, so I suggest you end this little game quickly.

Madara: Uchiha you say.. then be on guard, i'll have these five finished in a flash.

Tsunade: *Uchiha! So what Shikaku said was true.. Itachi must have reached Kabuto then.. and Sasuke must be there as well.*

Tsunade: *If that's the case, then we must put our fate in Itachi, but we must hold off Madara in the mean time!*

*Tsunade smashes the 5 clones attacking her in a grand display of Taijutsu*

The Kages: !

Madara: So, and what will you do now that you're up against the real thing, with no one to help you no less.

*Tsunade stands before Madara, fire in her eyes, in a badass pose.*

The end.


----------



## Kezone (Apr 16, 2012)

Kabuto finishes his Flashback. We learn how he met both Sasori and Orochimaru.

Uchibros vs. Kabuto continues.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope Kabuto shows more of his sage power.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

I predict that Izanami is used and explained.


----------



## Klue (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll give anything for an Izanami focused chapter this week.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 17, 2012)

We find out the nun was raped and murdered by gorillas.

Kabuto killed the other kids for no reason.

The medical ninja adopts Kabuto.

Medical ninja is raped and murdered by Orochimaru.

Orochimaru adopts Kabuto.

Suddenly we see Kabuto sliced up by Itachi and all the edos disappear.

Itachi: _"LOL I already activated Izanami. U mad?"_


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 17, 2012)

I predict that Izanami will again be ignored.



Deadway said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I started out by laughing at the Sasuke/Itachi gush at the beginning. Then I got to the part where Oro kills the nun. Someone else who thinks the way I do! 



Leon said:


> *Tsunade stands before Madara, fire in her eyes, in a badass pose.*



This again?


----------



## lain2501 (Apr 17, 2012)

Like every chapters since Itachi is back, I predict Itachi solving problems


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 17, 2012)

Kabuto will keep telling bullshit which I won't even read. He'll use another jutsu, will seem like he has the upperhand. In the last page Itachi'll do something awesome, Kabuto will shit his pants. "Izanami sealed your fate Kabuto. Its over."


----------



## Tengu (Apr 17, 2012)

Kabuto probably continues his flashbacks, at the end of the chapter he goes all out, next chapter Itachi and Sasuke counter him and it ends with Itachi using Izanami, so the fight will end in 3 chapters, my take on it.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 17, 2012)

Flashback of Kabuto's new mother being killed and him being adopted into Konoha. If Kishi decides to write at a fast pace


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Apr 17, 2012)

Please end the flash-back and continue with the plot.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 17, 2012)

Is golden week next or the week after? If it's next then I predict a cliffhanger.


----------



## Bonney (Apr 17, 2012)

Kabuto's flashback to continue. Itachi uses Izanami at the very end of the chapter. Predicting not much action basically.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 17, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Is golden week next or the week after? If it's next then I predict a cliffhanger.



aww fuuuuuck we got golden week coming? 

and please no flashback predictions. that shit is over. no body cares anymore


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 17, 2012)

I think that we will only see the rest of the flashback when Kabuto dies.



I say this because we already got out of it...Kabuto would need to be pushed back to the flashback randomly this chapter, so at least more talking needs to happen...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 17, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> aww fuuuuuck we got golden week coming?
> 
> and please no flashback predictions. that shit is over. no body cares anymore





From 29- may 5.
So yea were fuck


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2012)

i predict sauske gets in trouble and itachi saves him again and we get 200 thread of how itachi is god and sasuke is a princess in distress. again like last week. 

i think the chapter will mostly be the flashback of kabuto and itachi casting his jutsu at the end.


----------



## Hexa (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, like it has been said a few times in this thread already, there is no chapter next week.  The same goes for all Jump manga, like Bleach, Naruto and InuDashii.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2012)

Izanami hits, and rapes.


----------



## Mister (Apr 17, 2012)

Golden Week's coming up... this cliff-hanger will be a cruel one, I bet.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 17, 2012)

I predict more random flashbacks.


----------



## Addy (Apr 17, 2012)

i will facepalm in the chapter ends with a "you are already under my izanami" without showing us izanami 

you expect the aizen treetment with sasuke/itachi but not to this extent


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 17, 2012)

This chapter better not be 75% flashbacks like it was last chapter especially with the Golden week coming up soon.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> i will facepalm in the chapter ends with a "you are already under my izanami" without showing us izanami
> 
> you expect the aizen treetment with sasuke/itachi but not to this extent



The mindfuck will have Oro return


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Apr 17, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> The mindfuck will have Oro return



Now *that* is a cliff-hanger. People would have a lot to bicker over during the break. 

The wait would race right by.


----------



## Talis (Apr 17, 2012)

Mister said:


> Golden Week's coming up... this cliff-hanger will be a cruel one, I bet.


Madara!
Madara!
Madara!
Madara!
Madara!


----------



## Addy (Apr 17, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> The mindfuck will have Oro return



if oro is the cliffhanger...............  

if kishi wants to extend the series (which he will) then he needs oro to make it look plausible.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 17, 2012)

I predict Kabuto's mom being killed by Sasori/Some other ninjas.


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 17, 2012)

Flashbacks                                     .


----------



## Marsala (Apr 17, 2012)

Flashbacks. Orochimaru and Sasori appear.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope this flashback is wrapped up in a page or two. Please not another repeat of last chapter.

I'd rather focus just shift back to Madara for a while since I suppose we won't be seeing him much more with Kabuto's imminent demise.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just cant wait for the battlefield change... everything but please no more itachi.sasuke vs kabuto... this fight is sooo closed up (in a cave) and its sooo slow... naurtos biju mode ended like in 1.5 chapter and it was awsome and nothing could beat this chapter so far... for me learning what all bijus gave and teached naruto about is way way way way more intersting then this whole kabuto fight >__< so yeah those glasses are sooo important to the story... yeah you have bad eye sight...you wear glasses end of the story (even more this whole flashback could have been done in 2-3pages max)

so for last 1-2chapers before golden week... I expect sadly only kabuto place fight no skip to other battlefields (itachi later needs to explain to sasuke what he promised and so we can give a closure to a part of the story and move to the next)

ehh even for me the kage fight was more exciting compared to last 3chapters all together and it was still 1 sided fight... so I hope kishi wont streach this whole thing too much becouse its getting boring... it would be ok we we would skip to other battlefields to see what is going on and return.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 17, 2012)

Kabuto's flashback continues

_
Kabuto: " (...) and that's when Itachi-sama used edo tensei to revive me so i could...wait, what?"

Itachi: are you done? i'm about to end edo tensei so say your last words

Kabuto: ....  

_


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2012)

loool3 said:


> It's time for an exciting chapter, it's been so bored for already a month or something.



I know right? Manga is lacking in Rinnegan right now.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> I know right? Manga is lacking in Rinnegan right now.



Rinnegan or "im a true sage !!" talk from kabuto... its all the same as they try to compare themselfs to rikudou >__> so if we need to get teh same stuff then at least make it exicitng... and susano spam each page...and story about glasses is not all exciting

many people would be glad to see the kages getting their ass kicked only to get like mei flashback as the last kage that had no flashback so far


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 17, 2012)

Kishi seems to be trying to milk this for some reason, my hope is that all of this was for the golden week cliffhanger.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Apr 17, 2012)

Kabuto talks more trash-I'm invincible, blah blah blah
Izanami hits and Kabuto gets soloed
Itachi becomes the next Hokage


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2012)

ZiBi21 said:


> Rinnegan or "im a true sage !!" talk from kabuto... its all the same as they try to compare themselfs to rikudou >__> so if we need to get teh same stuff then at least make it exicitng... and susano spam each page...and story about glasses is not all exciting
> 
> many people would be glad to see the kages getting their ass kicked only to get like mei flashback as the last kage that had no flashback so far



New Rinnegan powers: "Four Higher Realm" techniques. 


We all know they're coming.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi seems to be trying to milk this for some reason, my hope is that all of this was for the golden week cliffhanger.



Most likely

I'm hoping for this chapter for Sasuke to _really_ save Itachi for once. The shitstorm and chaos on NF will be beautiful


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 17, 2012)

personaly I would be glad is a naurto clone "dat clone" went to edo madara only to kick his ass in front of all kages.... well kurama would want some payback for what madara did to him and what he said about him (mindless and such) so if he gets sealed no fun to watch ;/

I guess naruto will return at the beggining of may...along with anime going to the plot again for now more kabuto suffering chapters...


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Apr 17, 2012)

Flashback, and then the chapter after this upcoming chapter I expect even more flashbacks. 

Don't expect anything but flashbacks.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 17, 2012)

I predict a quick end to these flashbacks, hopefully.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi seems to be trying to milk this for some reason, my hope is that all of this was for the golden week cliffhanger.



Sasuke Ultimate Acension


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi seems to be trying to milk this for some reason, my hope is that all of this was for the golden week cliffhanger.



he was milking to show some respect for kabuto he is the longest living villain in the series that goes back to part one. guess kishi figures he deserves a back story. plus he wants to show more of itachi being cool between the flashback


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 17, 2012)

deidara, 2nd miz and kakuzu break free and all are controlled to go to kabuto's hideout to fight itachi as kabuto tries to capture sasuke


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2012)

Deidara breaks free and engages the divisions trying to backup Naruto and Bee. He uses rapid C0 and kills everyone - including Sakura and Hinata.


----------



## Vergil642 (Apr 17, 2012)

End of flashback (guaranteed) and Izanami starts to do something (God I wish).

Then, chapter after, Edo Tensei is countered, Itachi falls back, Sasuke takes spotlight. I wanna see what the EMS can really do and see Kabuto go all out dammit.


----------



## Combine (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm betting Kishi is slowing things down because he's going to go back to the Tobi fight right after this (the Madara fight is already over and the Kages have lost and can only be bailed out by ending Edo Tensei now), and then he'll have to get that fight over which will probably result in Tobi being unmasked. I'm willing to be Kishi has timed it so that Tobi will be unmasked at the same time as the movie comes out.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> End of flashback (guaranteed) and Izanami starts to do something (God I wish).
> 
> Then, chapter after, Edo Tensei is countered, Itachi falls back, Sasuke takes spotlight. I wanna see what the EMS can really do and see Kabuto go all out dammit.



Agreed Vergil642.

Itachi's ocular powers might end the Edo Tensei, but Sasuke's will end Kabuto.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 17, 2012)

Izanami will rock a lot of people's worlds.

Can't wait.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Izanami will rock a lot of people's worlds.
> 
> Can't wait.



As long as it's something we can fap to for two weeks.


----------



## Hiei312 (Apr 17, 2012)

then why was he so surprised when Itachi got hit?

it seems to me like Sasuke didn't even perceive the attack at all. >_>


----------



## Kanki (Apr 17, 2012)

No chapter next week tells me there's going to be a cliffhanger this week - probably Itachi showing us Inzanami, and when the chapter after comes out we'll see the result.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 17, 2012)

I will laugh if the preparations for izanami are something stupid like 

"drawing blood from your opponent"
"absorbing opponent's energy" (getting hit by them)


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 17, 2012)

Spoiler alert!

 イタチ勝、
メット死んだ飼 料のヘビは笑っ ていない

Someone translate now!


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 17, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Spoiler alert!
> 
> イタチ勝、
> メット死んだ飼 料のヘビは笑っ ていない
> ...



"Itachi wins,
飼 dead snake fee Met are not laughing"

is the google translate version

"a weasel -- they are 勝 and helmet 死ん -- 飼   the snake of a charge -- 笑っ   There is no てい. "

is the excite.co translation.


...sounds fishy if you ask me.


----------



## Sarry (Apr 17, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Spoiler alert!
> 
> イタチ勝、
> メット死んだ飼 料のヘビは笑っ ていない
> ...



Seemingly fake..
Basically  Itachi wins, and 'snake fee met' [dafuq is that, oro?] is not laughing.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 17, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> "*Itachi wins*,
> 飼 dead snake fee Met are not laughing"
> 
> is the google translate version
> ...



First two words already proves this is fake.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 17, 2012)

"ferret wins, met the dead feed stuffs of snakes aren't laughing"


Ferret wins


----------



## Chibason (Apr 17, 2012)

Itachi makes the snakes eat Kabuto?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 17, 2012)

wtf snakes eating kabuto? D:...weird


----------



## Ryugaisan (Apr 17, 2012)

The snakes are obviously going to turn into Oro after eating Kabuto.


----------



## Sieta (Apr 17, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Spoiler alert!
> 
> イタチ勝、
> メット死んだ飼 料のヘビは笑っ ていない
> ...





Can't be real. Why get your hopes up?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 17, 2012)

lol Snakes eating Kabuto? it sound fake to me.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 17, 2012)

Ryugaisan said:


> The snakes are obviously going to turn into Oro after eating Kabuto.



 That's what the fug I'm talkin' about


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Apr 17, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Spoiler alert!
> 
> イタチ勝、
> メット死んだ飼 料のヘビは笑っ ていない
> ...



Google translate obviously isn't 100% accurate, but this is all I needed to hear :



			
				Google translate said:
			
		

> *Itachi wins*, 飼 dead snake fee Met are not laughing


----------



## OneHitKill (Apr 17, 2012)

:sanji


*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto 583: Izanami, the end

[Still in flashback mode]
[The Nun and the children with Kabuto are sitting under a tree singing some gay shit]

Nun: Kabuto why don't you sing?
Kabuto:....

Fat Kid: Why don't you forget about him, he doesn't wanna talk to any of us and rather be by himself!

Nun: Shush! Don't ever say something like that!

[Kabuto starts crying until the Nun stood up and gave him a hug]

Nun: There, there...Kabuto you know he didn't mean it. He onl...
Kabuto: SHUT UP! I know that everybody here doesn't like me! Don't try to lie about! 

[The Nun shocked by Kabuto's outburst smacks him]

Kabuto:!!!!!!!!!!
All the other kids:!!!!!!!!
Nun:....

[The Nun goes and gives him a hug telling Kabuto that everything is gonna be alright]
[Flashback ends]
[Back to the Itachi & Sauce vs Kabuto fight]

Kabuto: All my life I tried finding myself...do you what it felt being a nobody? Pfftt the both of you are probably the most famous uchiha in history next to Madara and his younger brother Izuna.

Sauce & Itachi:....

Kabuto: Now time to finish this little battle of ours and make you into my pawn again, Itachi!

[Kabuto speeds off towards Itachi but it blocked by Sasuke]

Kabuto:!!!!!!! So you finally decide to do some shit, SAASUKKKE?

Sasuke: I'm tired of you talking Kabuto....your lucky Nii-san wants you alive, because I would've killed you my new EMS technique!

Itachi:....Sasuke take care of Kabuto until I tell you to back off. Don't kill him we need him. I'm going to end this with IZANAMI!!!!

[Kabuto jumps back and starts performing hand seals]

Kabuto: YOU THINK THE SHARINGAN IS GONNA DO ANYTHING TO ME!!!!???TIME TO ACKNOWLEDGE THE POWER OF THE DRAGON!

[Sasuke uses Amaterasu around Kabuto surrounding him in circle of flames!]

Sasuke: You state the Sharingan is useless, but now your trapped! Just surrender so that I can kill you already!

Itachi: SASUKE! I told you not to kill him! Wait a little bit more until I have enough chakra to use IZANAMI! 

Sasuke: Don't worry Im just gonna play with him....

Kabuto: KUKUKUKUKUKU You amaterasu is going to stop me?! Bitch please!

[Kabuto blows amaterasu against the wall with a powerful wind]

Sasuke:!!!! 

[Kabuto targets Sasuke and turns into spiky mode]
[Sasuke being the bitch he is instantly uses Susanoo]

Kabuto: I TOLD YOU THE SHARINGAN IS USELESS!!!

[Kabuto breaks through Susanoo and impales the Sauce]

Sasuke: !!!!!!!!

Itachi: SASUKE!!!!!!!!!!! 

Kabuto: KUKKUKUKUK Told you it was useless my horns are covered with a poison that eats away any type of chakra even those that make up Susanoo!But don't worry I didn't hit a vital organ just enough to put you out of commission! KUKUKUKU

[Sasuke is coughing up blood and crying]

Sasuke: NII-SAN!!! PLEASE DEFEAT HIM!!!

[Itachi beings to tear up a little]

Itachi: I intend to do so little brother! IZANAMI!!!!!!

[The cave goes dark for a moment then with a flash of lightening the cave is illuminated]

Kabuto:!!!!!!!!!!!No that's impossible!! How is this possible?!

Itachi: At the cost of both my eyes I'm able to summon a real man!

[When the smoke clears the outline of a man is shown]

???: Looks like I was summoned from the use of Izanami...Finally that deal with Uchihas is over...fucking superbowl bet....

Itachi: The true power of Izanami is to decide ones fate, but not from enhancing my powers or anybodies else, but rather on summoning the man that decides the fate of those that confront him! THE RAIKAGE!!! Ei!!!!

[Kabuto is scared beyond belief]

Kabuto:!!!!!!! He is suppose to be fighting Madara!

Ei: That weak friend decided clone himself in order to hide himself from me! But I defeated every single one of them! But now that I was summoned by using the ONCE in a time technique, Izanami, I'm here and ready to test your strength you snake looking friend! You need some fucking moisturizer you ashy ass friend! 

Kabuto:....I'm a dragon...

[Kabuto tries to run away by creating a flash,smoke,vibrating bomb]

Itachi:!!!ARGHHHH Raikage! Please catch him but don't kill him! I need him alive!!!! 

[After the bomb's effect are over Ei is shown with Kabuto in his hand]

Ei: Too late already killed him when I grabbed him!

Itachi:!!!!!!!

Chapter ends





:sanji 

Might not be accurate this time since I just came from work, but fuck it


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 17, 2012)

Bring back Oro now. This fight is too boring.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 17, 2012)

snakes eat kabuto? sounds like my kind of ending, even the snakes are sick of kabuto's arrogance and flashbacks


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 17, 2012)

Itachi wins? I'm okay with this.

I'd like to know how though, because it would be a shame if Oro/Kabuto's story ends here.


----------



## Summers (Apr 17, 2012)

I predict talking, and flashbacks. I predict Uchiha Bro's posing, looking cool and threatening at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't bother with the "current" spoiler; it's clearly a fake.



OneHitKill said:


> :sanji
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol, more E rape.


----------



## Summers (Apr 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> New Rinnegan powers: "Four Higher Realm" techniques.
> 
> 
> We all know they're coming.



I honestly believe those are coming,but from Naruto.

^LOL at Ei's performance in general


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 17, 2012)

チャプター今週は
早期ブレイク


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

summers said:


> I honestly believe those are coming,but from Naruto.
> 
> ^LOL at Ei's performance in general



lol, what?

Naruto is getting the Rinnegan now?


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, what?
> 
> Naruto is getting the Rinnegan now?


Naruto is the reincarnation of RS. Even not being a Senju he somehow has the body and Sasuke will give his eyes for his beloved boyfriend


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, what?
> 
> Naruto is getting the Rinnegan now?



I certainly hope he does.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Naruto is the reincarnation of RS. Even not being a Senju he somehow has the body and Sasuke will give his eyes for his beloved boyfriend





Eternal Goob said:


> I certainly hope he does.



So Naruto is going to use Sharingan powers? 


Or is he going to be like Nagato and *choose* not to use them?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2012)

The last chapter ended with Kabuto finishing up that part of his flashback a.k.a. Kishi returned to the current timeline in the last panel where we saw Kabuto saying how he had nothing. That could be an indicator that that is as much about his past that we're gonna see for now though.

So hopefully the fight will carry on from now till the end with no more talk nor flashbacks.

Also, IIRC we haven't had a break since the year started and usually we have them around this month given Golden Week is in May...so from now I predict an upcoming week break.

I also would like color pages soon, wanna see Kabuto's Sage Mode canon colors, etc.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 18, 2012)

itachi: sasuke we have changed history, never before has it been possible that both the brother with EMS and the other brother are alive at the same moment. it seems my sharingan is reacting to your EMS's spiritual energy

sasuke: what does that mean?

itachi: i have been given the potential to unlock EMS also


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> So Naruto is going to use Sharingan powers?
> 
> 
> Or is he going to be like Nagato and *choose* not to use them?


Sharingan powers are too weak for Naruto, he will have Rinnegan Rasengan variation


----------



## Summers (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, what?
> 
> Naruto is getting the Rinnegan now?



Hell no that would suck. The 4 higher paths will manifest in a different way.


----------



## Negrito (Apr 18, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Sharingan powers are too weak for Naruto, he will have Rinnegan Rasengan variation



Rasengans that can absorb all Ninjutsu?

Rasengans that can grow arms and shoot lazers?

Rasengans that can Summon more Rasengans?

Rasengans that can revive fallen Rasengans?

Rasengans that can steal your soul?

Rasengans that can attract you towards them, while being able to blow everything way?


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 18, 2012)

Negrito said:


> Rasengans that can absorb all Ninjutsu?
> 
> Rasengans that can grow arms and shoot lazers?
> 
> ...


Make it happen Kishi


----------



## Stormcloak (Apr 18, 2012)

Negrito said:


> Rasengans that can absorb all Ninjutsu?
> 
> Rasengans that can grow arms and shoot lazers?
> 
> ...



lmao this is amazing


----------



## Summers (Apr 18, 2012)

Negrito said:


> Rasengans that can absorb all Ninjutsu?
> 
> Rasengans that can grow arms and shoot lazers?
> 
> ...



Ya know, if you look at all the variations it already does all those things.LOL.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm predicting that Sasuke will actually do something awesome this chapter. :/


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 18, 2012)

Negrito said:


> Rasengans that can absorb all Ninjutsu?
> 
> Rasengans that can grow arms and shoot lazers?
> 
> ...



pain aproves. :


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 18, 2012)

Negrito said:


> Rasengans that can absorb all Ninjutsu?
> 
> Rasengans that can grow arms and shoot lazers?
> 
> ...



You might not be that far off from the truth. He's shown to be able to do 6 at once.






In all seriousness, he'd probably use all 5 nature affinities at the same time. Seems like the Rinnegan is the perfect supplement for Naruto's arsenal.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Negrito said:


> Rasengans that can absorb all Ninjutsu?
> 
> Rasengans that can grow arms and shoot lazers?
> 
> ...



What the fuck is this epic shit I just read?


----------



## auem (Apr 18, 2012)

here is the latest 'fake'..

583　イザナミ

回想
イタチとマダラが戦う
マダラがイザナミ使ってイタチ負け
回想終わり

イタチ　土遁土流壁　サスケ壁に天照
カブト　仙法　仙水の術
天照を消す　イタチが八咫の鏡で跳ね返す
サスケ　天照が消されただと！？まさか幻術？
カブト　大丈夫　これは現実さ　特別な炎に特別な水で対抗しただけのことだよ　
イタチ　いや・・・幻術だ
カブト、サスケ　！？
イタチ　俺のな

現実？幻術？


----------



## vered (Apr 18, 2012)

i wonder if its fake or not.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 18, 2012)

madara and itachi fight???? too good to be true


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

auem said:


> here is the latest 'fake'..
> 
> 583　イザナミ
> 
> ...



google trans, with corrections


> Izanami 583
> 
> Reminiscence
> Itachi and Madara fight
> ...


----------



## auem (Apr 18, 2012)

me too..that's why i put it under inverted commas....

though itachi-madara fight is too good to be true..


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Apr 18, 2012)

As usual, Google trans clears things up.


----------



## auem (Apr 18, 2012)

they are saying it is from T??????


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 18, 2012)

someone post the ohana spoilers that say itachi drop kicks kabuto


----------



## Frawstbite (Apr 18, 2012)

Sasuke will hopefully show Itachi that he can take care of himself. I wouldn't put my money on it though.

Oh well I'm not gonna sit and wait for spoilers for like an hour when I can just wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Wait, T posted the spoiler?


----------



## Hexa (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep.  This week is all flashback, apparently.


----------



## vered (Apr 18, 2012)

all flashback it seems this week but it seems at least oro and danzou appear in it.


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 18, 2012)

tobi vs itachi flashback?
tobi used izanami on itachi?!?!?!!?


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 18, 2012)

omfg....................................................... you cannot be serious right now. i hope theyre fake


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> tobi vs itachi flashback?
> tobi used izanami on itachi?!?!?!!?



Nope.

Total flashback chapter.


----------



## auem (Apr 18, 2012)

so flashback continue...so kabuto is going to die soon...we have to wait for another 2-3 chapter before we see anything about izanami...kishi suddenly playing safe...


----------



## Mofo (Apr 18, 2012)

Another flashback chapter, damn.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 18, 2012)

he aint safe. he just prolonging his misery. once izanami plays out, he's finished


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 18, 2012)

people wanted to watch the Kages fight all we get is flashbacks


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

This might actually suck more than the beginning portion of Nagato's flashback. Dead dog, anyone?


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 18, 2012)

FUCK YOU AND YOUR SHITTY BORING PAST KABUTO

YOU GO TO HELL AND YOU DIE


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Apr 18, 2012)

Flashback chapter. I expected as much. Kishi is holding out on us, and the last chapter before Golden week will have it's ending panel being the start of Izanami or something equally interesting.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 18, 2012)

for god sake....full flashback chapter of a char that I dont really care about...who the hell cares about kabutos past... people want action and not flashback after flashback that doesnt say anything important


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 18, 2012)

and whats more fucked up we got golden week coming like very soon


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

ZiBi21 said:


> for god sake....full flashback chapter of a char that I dont really care about...who the hell cares about kabutos past... people want action and not flashback after flashback that doesnt say anything important



It won't suck as bad once we look back on it, a year from now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

Are they confirmed?


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Are they confirmed?



They're from T, and who would make-up this boring shit?

Who but Kishi?


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Apr 18, 2012)

DremolitoX said:


> FUCK YOU AND YOUR SHITTY BORING PAST KABUTO
> 
> YOU GO TO HELL AND YOU DIE



I choked laughing at this. Really. I don't know why, but I couldn't stop laughing. Crap!!


----------



## Hexa (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, it's confirmed.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 18, 2012)

> 105 ： ◆27p9/DnZE//X ：2012/04/18(水) 14:46:47.00 *ID:iO22QVIg0*
> 酉忘れた



all the post are from the same id user and it's T


----------



## auem (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Are they confirmed?



you know your days of reckoning are numbered...don't you...?..


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> all the post are from the same id user and it's T



Fuck me. 

Can't believe I have to wait three weeks for another opportunity to see Izanami. Damn it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 18, 2012)

Mother of God... A chapter full of Kabuto's flashbacks... 

And a week break after that.



Fuck you Kishi


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 18, 2012)

it seems ppl were right about izanami taking a long time before kishi actually shows what it does

oh well u know what that means once itachi activates it


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Kabuto's mother was from root.

Danzou's secret organization strikes again. I'm beginning to think that the world would be better off if he never existed.


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 18, 2012)

I think this chapter is going to tie with naruto's shitty flashback chapter for the title of "Worst chapter in the entire arc."


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Is the Tobi vs Itachi stuff for real or is it just Kabuto's past?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

MakeEmum said:


> this chapter confirms that Sasuke is gay


Are you sure? Sasuke hardly appears from what we've got.





DremolitoX said:


> I think this chapter is going to tie with naruto's shitty flashback chapter for the title of "Worst chapter in the entire arc."


And that's because every flashback is bad, right? 





sagroth said:


> Is the Tobi vs Itachi stuff for real or is it just Kabuto's past?


It's for real. I think it is there demonstrate how Izanami works.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 18, 2012)

I do not know why everybody complaining

*I hate Kabuto*

*I hate the Uchiha bros*

*Does not care for Izanami*

*Hates combat heavy chapters*

*Hates flashback heavy chapters*


And I am still not complaining 

now be quiet and let Kishi do his job.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 18, 2012)

So, "Mother" was providing fresh members for the "Root" then? Those without parents and past?

it all makes sense now... Wait. What about the Battle of Kikyo Pass?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I do not know why everybody complaining
> 
> *I hate Kabuto*
> 
> ...


Fact of the matter is, there will always be at least one person who dislikes a chapter enough to make their opinion heard. And then you'll get a whole bunch of posters leaping in to defend the point. So while it looks like a shitstorm it is in fact only one person.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 18, 2012)

How did Sasori get his hands on Kabuto.

Or did Kishi forget that Kabuto was being controlled by Sasori for a little while.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Not really; it was elders+Danzou who were responsible for isolating the clan, and then one thing led to another.



I would also isolate a clan who wants to take control of my village ??


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

I am just laughing my ass off at everyone saying: "We want to see Itachi vs Kabuto fight". Now look what you get, a poor ass fight with nothing but flash backs and talking.

Fail fight is fail. This is the worst fight out of all the three fights. WORSE BY FAR. Infact, this is the worse fight in the entire manga that I can remember. Shit man, Kishimoto what the hell?

Just go back to the Naruto fight seriously...

*Shove Kabuto's passed in a Databook, not in the manga.*


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I do not know why everybody complaining
> 
> *I hate Kabuto*
> 
> ...



And perhaps this is why you dont care. I honestly dont like this chapter becuase I want to see Kabuto's SM jutsus specially if he has more on the style of Muki Tensei, Uchihafans want to see Izanami, this is why it sucks.

As here there is basically nothing of importance to you, you dont complain. For example I hated the Kage Summit but I didnt complained becuase there was really nothing important for me there, no Naruto and no Kabuto.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 18, 2012)

The manga was more interesting earlier in the year when Naruto was unlocking power ups by the chapter.

It's going to take at least another month and a half to get Tobi and Naruto back.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Faustus said:


> So, "Mother" was providing fresh members for the "Root" then? Those without parents and past?


Kind of sick, isn't it?





LadyTenTen said:


> I would also isolate a clan who wants to take control of my village ??


They only wanted that because they were isolated, not the other way around.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> The manga was more interesting earlier in the year when Naruto was unlocking power ups by the chapter.
> 
> It's going to take at least another month and a half to get Tobi and Naruto back.


Well right now we are getting new information from Itachi about Izanami and probably the Uchiha's past later. So it's not all that bad.


----------



## convict (Apr 18, 2012)

Extremely boring fight, but people forget Naruto vs Tobi (until that one Biju Dama clash chapter) was appalling as well, especially since the Bijuus turned out to be lovable care bears. The 5 kage fight is where it is at. Madara pulling all kinds of crazy stunts.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 18, 2012)

Naruto is slacking lately.

Bleach is doing miles better atm.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

convict said:


> Extremely boring fight, but people forget Naruto vs Tobi (until that one Biju Dama clash chapter) was appalling as well, especially since the Bijuus turned out to be lovable care bears. The 5 kage fight is where it is at. Madara pulling all kinds of crazy stunts.


Almost every chapter seems boring when it's only 17 pages and two to three chapters per anime episode. Gotta think of the bigger picture here.





Tyler said:


> Naruto is slacking lately.
> 
> Bleach is doing miles better atm.


You say all this and yet only Naruto still has an anime.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

FUCK YES! This Chapter has *closure* to Kabuto's passed.  YES YES YES!

Finally, next chapter will be back on top with the actual story line.


----------



## convict (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> *Almost every chapter seems boring when it's only 17 pages *and two to three chapters per anime episode. Gotta think of the bigger picture here.



Not true at all.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochimaru calls Kabuto a fine shinobi...

Why's Oro being wierd. :shiver


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

convict said:


> Not true at all.


That's why I said almost.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 18, 2012)

Look at the bright side, at least it's not flashbacks we've already seen.


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

convict said:


> Extremely boring fight, but people forget Naruto vs Tobi (until that one Biju Dama clash chapter) was appalling as well, especially since the Bijuus turned out to be lovable care bears. The 5 kage fight is where it is at. Madara pulling all kinds of crazy stunts.



I dunno. I rather liked seeing the special jutsu of the jins.

I mean yeah the stuff inside Son Goku was pretty bad, but at least we got some new RS information and one hell of a payoff with Naruto's new form. I kinda doubt we'll get as much payoff with this fight.


----------



## geminis (Apr 18, 2012)

Ahhhhh Danzou...the dark side of the shinobi world...now that was a villain.

But ummmm, wasn't Kabuto one of Sasori's spies who defected to Orochimaru's side?

Now we find out Oro snatched him up early on. fuck is this?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> You say all this and yet only Naruto still has an anime.



Good for Naruto? Lol what the fuck are you trying to prove? Naruto is the better series. I just prefer Bleach at the moment.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I think everyone should be grateful that what _Geg_ has translated seems to come off as Kabuto's passed having *closure*. Meaning next chapter will go back to the fight and that _infamous_ Inizama (or whatever the hell it's called).


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

geminis said:


> Ahhhhh Danzou...the dark side of the shinobi world...now that was a villain.
> 
> But ummmm, wasn't Kabuto one of Sasori's spies who defected to Orochimaru's side?
> 
> Now we find out Oro snatched him up early on. fuck is this?



Wasn't Kabuto on Orochimaru's side while he was spying for Sasori? Anyways, anything could have happened.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 18, 2012)

I think the chapter is implying Danzou was using Shisuis eye to brainwash people into root. 

will need chapter for confirmation though


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Kind of sick, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> They only wanted that because they were isolated, not the other way around.



Before Danzou there were Uchihas who tried to take control of the world... *cof* Madara *cof*... *cof*Rikudou's son*cof*

From the very beginning they've been an evil clan, they're like Slytherins or something XDDDDD


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I think the chapter is implying Danzou was using Shisuis eye to brainwash people into root.
> 
> will need chapter for confirmation though


Danzou's eye is the main reason why I still suspect that Tobi did the same to Sasuke. Just putting that out there.





LadyTenTen said:


> Before Danzou there were Uchihas who tried to take control of the world... *cof* Madara *cof*... *cof*Rikudou's son*cof*
> 
> From the very beginning they've been an evil clan, they're like Slytherins or something XDDDDD


Let's just generalize and paint everyone with the same brush while we're at it.


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Geg's translation mentions nothing about Izanami or Tobi/Itachi.

If that's the case, then fuck this chapter. Seriously.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Geg's translation mentions nothing about Izanami or Tobi/Itachi.
> 
> If that's the case, then fuck this chapter. Seriously.



You have to look at the silver lining though, in this chapter, Kabuto gets closure on his passed, thus ending the flash backs. Meaning next chapter, Itachi finishes up with Kabuto.

I told everyone, to end the flash backs, something has to happen to that lady that was taking care of Kabuto, for him to be the man that he is today. And we get that this chapter, whatever it is xD


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Before Danzou there were Uchihas who tried to take control of the world... *cof* Madara *cof*... *cof*Rikudou's son*cof*
> 
> From the very beginning they've been an evil clan, they're like Slytherins or something XDDDDD



No one knew of Elder Son. Basically they framed an entire clan because of 1 man (Madara) despite the entire clan voted to choose Hashirama and not him. So yes, in that regard fuck Konoha.

The world would be better without Danzo, yes. However if you really want to make a difference the world would be better without Elder Son.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Kind of sick, isn't it?



Yeah, that's what you should expect in the shinobi world, good twist.

Still, where is the mother-fucking Sasori and Kabuto's adoptive father? Was the latter just a story that was made up by Danzo?


----------



## geminis (Apr 18, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I think the chapter is implying Danzou was using Shisuis eye to brainwash people into root.
> 
> will need chapter for confirmation though



Nah man, Danzou's network of criminals is just that influential....he probably had undercovers in every major village putting in work for the don.

Ppl used to talk about a konoha where Orochimaru ruled would be sinister I say a Danzou/ROOT Konoha would take over the other villages from inside out. No magical fireball bullshit just double agents sleeping with high brass to slit their throats and steel their secrets....4 men cells kicking in doors throwing explosive tags for wakeup calls.....

Danzou as hokage all day bitches


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Whats double issue?


The same issue is on the shelves for two weeks running.





Faustus said:


> Still, where is the mother-fucking Sasori and Kabuto's adoptive father? Was the latter just a story that was made up by Danzo?


I'm beginning to think that every villain in the Shinobi world is a liar. I wonder why Sasuke hasn't done the same yet. BA DA BUM!


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 18, 2012)

more flashback. fml


----------



## BroKage (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess this is why Kabuto didn't revive Danzo.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

And I was under the impression that Sasori gave Kabuto to Orochimaru.


----------



## momma bravo (Apr 18, 2012)

more and more it seems like kishimoto is deliberately trying to imply that konoha would've been better in the hands of danzo and oro.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Kabuto's going to have no fans left at this rate if Kishi keeps this up. 

I've never seen NF so impatient to have a character's flashbacks out of the way.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> more and more it seems like kishimoto is deliberately trying to imply that konoha would've been better in the hands of danzo and oro.


Where do you get that impression from? To me he's been implying the opposite because Danzou and Oro not only consent to murder, but promote it.





PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto's going to have no fans left at this rate if Kishi keeps this up.
> 
> I've never seen NF so impatient to have a character's flashbacks out of the way.


I'm afraid that's the regular run-of-the-mill for nf.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 18, 2012)

more flashback? time to find a new manga that has atleast some action


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Oro is still going to kill her.



Jad said:


> I am just laughing my ass off at everyone saying: "We want to see Itachi vs Kabuto fight". Now look what you get, a poor ass fight with nothing but flash backs and talking.
> 
> Fail fight is fail. This is the worst fight out of all the three fights. WORSE BY FAR. Infact, this is the worse fight in the entire manga that I can remember. Shit man, Kishimoto what the hell?
> 
> ...



Because seeing a hack job retcon about crying baby foxes and getting emotional wangst about characters that didn't exist until the chapter beforehand > a chapter about a human getting a past that was hinted at 500 chapters ago?


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 18, 2012)

just read the translated spoilers. wow...i can't believe kabuto is that boring. at least not at a sakura level, but it's getting there. once it hits that level, i just ignore the text associated to that character. sometimes even panels. 

the spoilers also had orochimaru so it can't be that bad.


----------



## fromashesrise (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> And I was under the impression that Sasori gave Kabuto to Orochimaru.



If you really think about it, it makes more sense this way. Why should Orochimaru trust some random dude, and not someone from his village that he knows? Is that not the whole point of being a good spy - to gain trust in order to spy?


----------



## BroKage (Apr 18, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> more and more it seems like kishimoto is deliberately trying to imply that konoha would've been better in the hands of danzo and oro.



Well Danzo would've killed their bonds and personalities and Oro would've used a hefty amount of them as test subjects.

Even if the village became the most powerful, it'd still be a pretty fucking depressing place.



PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto's going to have no fans left at this rate if Kishi keeps this up.
> 
> I've never seen NF so impatient to have a character's flashbacks out of the way.



It's probably because Kabuto's been recently presented as a lunatic with no morals or humanity left. So some hoped he wouldn't have any sympathy-calling backstory.

Doesn't help that Kishi announced Izanami prior to this though.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> just read the translated spoilers. wow...i can't believe kabuto is that boring. at least not at a sakura level, but it's getting there. once it hits that level, i just ignore the text associated to that character. sometimes even panels.


That's not a very wise thing to do. Just saiyan.



> the spoilers also had orochimaru so it can't be that bad.


You're contradicting yourself.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 18, 2012)

hopefully izanami makes kabuto's past self kill himself so that current kabuto dies mid-flashback


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

fromashesrise said:


> If you really think about it, it makes more sense this way. Why should Orochimaru trust some random dude, and not someone from his village that he knows? Is that not the whole point of being a good spy - to gain trust in order to spy?



It's just odd that Orochimaru would say that, when he - apparently - found Kabuto first. Technically, it could still turn out true, but.... odd, rather odd.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oro is still going to kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> Because seeing a hack job retcon about crying baby foxes and getting emotional wangst about characters that didn't exist until the chapter beforehand > a chapter about a human getting a past that was hinted at 500 chapters ago?



That was one chapter, this entire fight, Itachi vs Kabuto, is nowhere near the fight against Tobi. I'm talking about the fights as a WHOLE.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 18, 2012)

more flashbacks... though i cant say im that surprised

RIP Kabuto


----------



## Tazmo? (Apr 18, 2012)

mother = tobi


----------



## Marsala (Apr 18, 2012)

How odd, I thought that Sasori would be more important in Kabuto's past. Did Kishimoto just not care about Sasori? His puppetry does relate to Kabuto's Dead Soul technique and to Edo Tensei, after all.

On the other hand, Danzou's continued importance increases the chances of him being Tobi in some way.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> hopefully izanami makes kabuto's past self kill himself so that current kabuto dies mid-flashback


>Itachi activates Izanmi
>flood of flashbacks
Coincidence? I think not. Izanami is making Kabuto spill his guts.


----------



## vered (Apr 18, 2012)

what if izanami will actually change something in kabutos past?
and it will manifest in his flashback?


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> >Itachi activates Izanmi
> >flood of flashbacks
> Coincidence? I think not. Izanami is making Kabuto spill his guts.





vered said:


> what if izanami will actually change something in kabutos past?
> and it will manifest in his flashback?


Then Izanami sucks anus, worse and most boring jutsu ever.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> Then Izanami sucks anus, worse and most boring jutsu ever.



lol, agreed.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Tazmo? said:


> mother = tobi


Tobi has a male voice in the anime.





Marsala said:


> How odd, I thought that Sasori would be more important in Kabuto's past. Did Kishimoto just not care about Sasori? His puppetry does relate to Kabuto's Dead Soul technique and to Edo Tensei, after all.
> 
> On the other hand, Danzou's continued importance increases the chances of him being Tobi in some way.


As entertaining as that would be, it's crack. Danzou is dead while Tobi is still alive.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 18, 2012)

Moar flashback. Kishi pls...

Izanami makes the victim cry. Calling it now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> That was one chapter, this entire fight, Itachi vs Kabuto, is nowhere near the fight against Tobi. I'm talking about the fights as a WHOLE.



I seem to recall the Son Goku stuff going on for longer.

That fight as a whole had just as much talking, and what little fighting it did have was like Kaiju Big Battle. 

Let this get going. It hasn't even properly started.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> Then Izanami sucks anus, worse and most boring jutsu ever.


Most dangerous jutsu ever. How would you feel if all your secrets were put on display for the world to see?


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> >Itachi activates Izanmi
> >flood of flashbacks
> Coincidence? I think not. Izanami is making Kabuto spill his guts.



itachi: the pair of izanagi and izanami. izanagi turns reality into an illusion and allows the user to escape danger. while izanami brings a bunch of boring flashbacks to your opponent. they are the perfect pair.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Let this get going. It hasn't even properly started.



You're right, we have to see Itachis and Sasukes proper flashbacks for this fight to REALLY hit the roof. That's when the party really gets started. >__________>


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Moar flashback. Kishi pls...
> 
> Izanami makes the victim cry. Calling it now.


On that note, say you had information on everything that made someone tick... and you were given knowledge on how to manipulate that... what would you do? You could change someone just like THAT. Into WHATEVER you wanted.

Expect some major psychology and mind-twisting coming up.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Most dangerous jutsu ever. How would you feel if all your secrets were put on display for the world to see?



I'd probably feel sorry for the people having to relive my passed..... 	:sleepy


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

The reason Tobi fight flashbacks are being overlooked is because of the payoff, people are doubting here, that we will have an equivalent payoff.


----------



## santanico (Apr 18, 2012)

Sad kabuto is sad


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> I'd probably feel sorry for the people having to relive my passed..... 	:sleepy


Humilty doesn't become you Jad.


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2012)

lol great the fighting won't start until after golden week


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Seriously, is Kishimoto trying to make this fight look bad on purpose so people are hyped up to see the other two fights? Is that some mangaka's secret method? I don't know xD


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The reason Tobi fight flashbacks are being overlooked is because of the payoff, people are doubting here, that we will have an equivalent payoff.


I might get disappointed here if Oro doesn't come around, but really... everything in the manga is put there for a purpose. Kishi is very deliberate.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Apr 18, 2012)

After reading the spoilers I am just not that hyped for the chapter anymore.

No Itachi, no Izanagi, no fighting. I mean the spoiler just makes it sound boring. 

It's a 1 week break after this chapter too isn't it?? The ending of the chapter doesn't make me want more like it usually does.

It's alright though because Bleach is picking up, just like it usually does when Naruto gets a bit boring.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh my, I hope that's not all there is to the chapter.

Boringest shit ever. And yeah, I skipped last week's flashbacks so I have no fucking idea who "mother" is apart from what I read in some posts in the telegrams.

Kabuto's fate is more than sealed, any idea of banbutsu no soap or w/e the fuck his supporters were holding onto better be dished out now. 

Kabuto, Y U NO DEAD ALREADY?!


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

I think its a setup for future payoffs, either through Izanami, EMS secret jutsu, Kabuto having RS's creation abilities or a combination of all 3.


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> Seriously, is Kishimoto trying to make this fight look bad on purpose so people are hyped up to see the other two fights? Is that some mangaka's secret method? I don't know xD


I'm hoping for something after the holidays.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> lol great the fighting won't start until after golden week


You mad? 





Jad said:


> Seriously, is Kishimoto trying to make this fight look bad on purpose so people are hyped up to see the other two fights? Is that some mangaka's secret method? I don't know xD


I prefer to think in absolute terms of suck, instead of relative.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I think its a setup for future payoffs, either through Izanami, EMS secret jutsu, Kabuto having RS's creation abilities or a combination of all 3.



lol at the third option.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Boringest shit ever. And yeah, I skipped last week's flashbacks so I have no fucking idea who "mother" is apart from what I read in some posts in the telegrams.


>Complaining about stuff you don't read.


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> You mad?


How? I honestly don't care.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I think its a setup for future payoffs, either through Izanami, EMS secret jutsu, Kabuto having RS's creation abilities or a combination of all 3.


Don't you find it strange that Kishi gave us flashbacks that hyped Kabuto's power, and then followed it almost straight away with flashbacks that dehyped him?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol at the third option.



Didnt he said he is becoming someone that can create and control and proceeded to give life to a cave? 

By creation abilites I dont mean the Banbutsu No Sozo althought I wouldnt throw it off, but something along the lines like more versatile uses of Muki Tensei or similar jutsus based on giving life abilities.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> >Complaining about stuff you don't read.



Well, seems he guessed right.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

I wasn't here when we got Pain flashbacks. What was the reaction then? 

At least we're learning about Danzou and Orochimaru here.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wasn't here when we got Pain flashbacks. What was the reaction then?
> 
> At least we're learning about Danzou and Orochimaru here.


There was the usual whiners but overall it wasn't too bad. Put it this way, it definitely fit with the mythology that Kishi was drawing from.


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wasn't here when we got Pain flashbacks. What was the reaction then?


I don't remember, it was vastly overshadowed by the rage caused by Nagato resurrecting all of Konoha.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Didnt he said he is becoming someone that can create and control and proceeded to give life to a cave?
> 
> By creation abilites I dont mean the Banbutsu No Sozo althought I wouldnt throw it off, but something along the lines like more versatile uses of Muki Tensei or similar jutsus based on giving life abilities.



I thought you were referring to Rikudou's Banbutsu Sozo.


----------



## Darmody (Apr 18, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> any idea of banbutsu no soap or w/e the fuck his



Banbutsu no soap sounds like shampoo for pandas. Made from bamboo extracts.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wasn't here when we got Pain flashbacks. What was the reaction then?
> 
> At least we're learning about Danzou and Orochimaru here.



We received the chapter that ended with the death of Nagato's dog, right before Golden Week, I believe. 

I flipped a table.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> You mad?



I am somewhat, I find wasting a whole chapter on flashbacks when you have 3 perfectly good, fine characters who were hyped to be in one of the most epic match ups being thrown into the wind.

I just find this entire fight, and all the chapters on flashbacks and talking just a big waste. It sucks having to wait another week for things you are looking out for. Especially when the flash backs don't reveal anything of importance to the story line except character development.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess the only thing interesting here is the relationship with Danzou and Oro being more elaborated beyond that neh. Granted that can't be the entire chapter.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 18, 2012)

My, my... are we going to see *a kunoichi* in action? Like realz? Deceiving, double identities and undercover work i.e. serious business?


----------



## Hexa (Apr 18, 2012)

Nagato's flashbacks were hated, of course.

Probably the Uchiha flashback before the VotE fight gets the mark for "most hated flashback".  It wasn't even a bad flashback, but it was a bunch of chapters of flashback right before a hotly anticipated fight.  Introducing Izanami before Kabuto's swan-song flashback I think was maybe a bad idea.  No need to increase the anticipation.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> I don't remember, it was vastly overshadowed by the rage caused by Nagato resurrecting all of Konoha.


While we're on the subject, Nagato's death and resurrection of Konoha symbolized Nagato surpassing the six paths from Buddhism


----------



## Helios (Apr 18, 2012)

Whaaat?I will see Danzou again?Thats awesome news.

So Kabuto was Root and it is being implied that Orochimaru was one of them as well.

Danzou had great influence on many important characters if one counts Itachi and probably Shisui too.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

When the Nagato chapter came out, I was so angry next day at school I simply grabbed my exam form and broke it.

This was the first time in my life I got a solid zero.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I guess the only thing interesting here is the relationship with Danzou and Oro being more elaborated beyond that neh. Granted that can't be the entire chapter.



But nothing on Sasori.

Does this mean we'll have to sit through a third flashback chapter following the break?


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

does kishi really think that this is interesting? 

and where is orochimaru? 

orochimaru is just a page or two?


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2012)

Nagato's flashback wasn't bad. It was right after the climax of a large fight.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh hey spoilers are out early this week.

I bet it's all flashback.

Yep, flashbacks.

Another week gone by.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> My, my... are we going to see *a kunoichi* in action? Like realz? Deceiving, double identities and undercover work i.e. serious business?



Just wait. She's a trap like Gaara's aunt/uncle/thing was.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> My, my... are we going to see *a kunoichi* in action? Like realz? Deceiving, double identities and undercover work i.e. serious business?


I made a prediction where all the girls showed up and save Naruto from Tobi. I got repped into next week. It's a shame that Kishi is so far out of touch with his fanbase in that regard.





Helios said:


> Whaaat?I will see Danzou again?Thats awesome news.
> 
> So Kabuto was Root and it is being implied that Orochimaru was one of them as well.
> 
> Danzou had great influence on many important characters if one counts Itachi and probably Shisui too.


I suppose that is really great for his character, but that's also why I detest him so much. He's corrupted so many people it's not funny.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh hey spoilers are out early this week.
> 
> I bet it's all flashback.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hexa (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> But nothing on Sasori.
> 
> Does this mean we'll have to sit through a third flashback chapter following the break?


Maybe there won't be another whole chapter of flashback, but Kabuto's flashback doesn't seem finished to me. Granted, it's hard to say without understanding the significance of Orochimaru's statement at the end.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh hey spoilers are out early this week.
> 
> I bet it's all flashback.
> 
> ...


That chapter isn't even out yet. 

If you hate it that much, don't comment.


----------



## lain2501 (Apr 18, 2012)

nooooooooooooooooooooo, more flashbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack :/


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> But nothing on Sasori.
> 
> Does this mean we'll have to sit through a third flashback chapter following the break?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuuuuuuuuck


 
Damn, I don't care for Kabuto and while Kishi does this all the time, some flashbacks were interesting, Uchiha, Nagato, Danzou, this does not. Now we have to wait a week for hopefully the actual fight.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

Kunoichi and action dont go into the same sentence. Thanks a lot Summer and Peeka .

I was about to discover the secret of theunvierse, now you have caused a paradox that will reform the universe into something even wierder becuase of putting those 2 words into the same sentence, thanks a lot


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kunoichi and action dont go into the same sentence. Thanks a lot Summer and Peeka .


Sakura vs Sasori and Tsunade vs Oro say hi.


----------



## Kek (Apr 18, 2012)

Spoilers


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

lain2501 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooo, more flashbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack :/


I can feel your sweet tears from here 

[sp]But seriously, I don't get how people hate flashbacks so much. They reveal backstory and expand the universe. How is that bad? [/sp]


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

How would you react people if Kishi officially said during an interview (before the final villain or Sasuke vs Naruto fight) that to give closure to all the characters he is making a full year of flashback chapters before proceeding with the story?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 18, 2012)

I like flashbacks =/


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> >Complaining about stuff you don't read.



It's not like we've read this before right?!

Besides, I was highlighting how I hope there's more to the chapter and not complaining per se. 



Darmody said:


> Banbutsu no soap sounds like shampoo for pandas. Made from bamboo extracts.



Well, both are endangered species.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I can feel your sweet tears from here
> 
> [sp]But seriously, I don't get how people hate flashbacks so much. They reveal backstory and expand the universe. How is that bad? [/sp]



Its not the flashbacks, its the timing. They are casted just before Izanami and when Kabuto is revealing more about RS breathing life to things aspect.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I can feel your sweet tears from here
> 
> [sp]But seriously, I don't get how people hate flashbacks so much. They reveal backstory and expand the universe. How is that bad? [/sp]



Depends on the fan and whether they're interested in hearing it or not. Plus it literally is mid-fight and some want the actual fight first, flashbacks later.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> How would you react people if Kishi officially said during an interview (before the final villain or Sasuke vs Naruto fight) that to give closure to all the characters he is making a full year of flashback chapters before proceeding with the story?


I'd get used to it.

On that note, Shinigami of the Past wasn't too bad from what I remember.





Orochibuto said:


> Its not the flashbacks, its the timing. They are casted just before Izanami and when Kabuto is revealing more about RS breathing life to things aspect.


From my experience, flashbacks make a ton of sense afterwards rather than before it.


----------



## momma bravo (Apr 18, 2012)

i hope danzo has facial hair or at least the power of youth in this flashback.


----------



## Bonney (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't mind there being more flashback. Though I'd much prefer us to get back to the fight. But seeing Danzo and Orochimaru in this will be alright.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I'd get used to it.
> 
> On that note, Shinigami of the Past wasn't too bad from what I remember.
> 
> ...



Which is the reason of complain, we are seeing the flashbacks before the battle ends and not afterwards, before the cool shit.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Which is the reason of complain, we are seeing the flashbacks before the battle ends and not afterwards, before the cool shit.


I guess that's why the manga is more enjoyable when read a second time. :shrug

oh well. I can't think of a better time for a flashback like this. I'm sure Kishi did a lot of thinking about where to put it.


----------



## Kek (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I can feel your sweet tears from here
> 
> [sp]But seriously, I don't get how people hate flashbacks so much. They reveal backstory and expand the universe. How is that bad? [/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its Kabuto. I really, REALLY, don't care how he met Orochimaru and killed his adoptive mother. Yea yea, makes me feel sorry for Kabuto, boo hoo yadda yadda. Come on, just get this over with. 

There are much much much more important things that need focus on right now than Kabuto's life as a kid. You want to develop Kabuto's past? Fine go right ahead Kishi, but don't fucking have it interupt its own fight, AND a fight between Madara Fucking Uchiha and the Five Kage, and Fake!Madara and Naruto/9 Bijuu.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

I am not saying it because of the chapter, but I wonder if even just once in the story of the manga, if Kishi has done something just troll fans or be a dick


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Apr 18, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Depends on the fan and whether they're interested in hearing it or not. Plus it literally is mid-fight and some want the actual fight first, flashbacks later.




Sorry but from what I've seen if the flashbacks were after the fight there'd still be outrage because the flashback would just push back the other fights.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Kek said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[sp]Okay, yeah I see where you're coming from. This flashback does seem rather spurious from what we know. I assume its reason will become clear next chapter.[/sp]


----------



## Benn Beckman0 (Apr 18, 2012)

nobody cares about his ******* backstory..he's just some weird looking guy..who tries to be like orochimaru..nothing more..just shut him up, kill him and bring back the real deal.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> How would you react people if Kishi officially said during an interview (before the final villain or Sasuke vs Naruto fight) that to give closure to all the characters he is making a full year of flashback chapters before proceeding with the story?



Depends.

Is this like...one chapter for all non-rookies combined, one chapter for all rookies combined sans Shino, one chapter for Shino, and the rest of the year for Madara?

I'd read two months of Madara gelling his hair at this rate.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd read the flashbacks of the characters that actually moved the story for the greater part.

Not random henchmen that pop up after some arcs, high on the cells of other people, claiming the same objectives as said people and saying they only got this far thanks to the aforementioned people's data.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Depends.
> 
> Is this like...one chapter for all non-rookies combined, one chapter for all rookies combined sans Shino, one chapter for Shino, and the rest of the year for Madara?
> 
> I'd read two months of Madara gelling his hair at this rate.



Flashbacks for every freaking character in Narutoverse, and when I say everyone I mean a full week dedicated for Fuck You Fodder, 40 Years Old Gennin, Pissing Fodders and the like.

A week of Konan getting blushed and thinking about how manly FU fodder was and that no one had dared to talk to her like that and was in live.

And 2 months of Madara prepping for Hashirama fight in a Rocky like montage making excersises and at the end he runs to the Hokage Residence and starts to jump like Rocky shouting "Hashirama!"

These types of flashbacks chapters, pure 100% trolling flashback year


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't mind this flashback in particular. It's just the placement that frustrates me.

This fight has been surprisingly lax, considering a lot of shit is riding on it. I just keep thinking to myself "why are they just standing around talking?"

I don't know. It just feels very awkward.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

As a Kabuto fan of course I dont mind the flashback, what I do think is that the timing for the flashback was terrible.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 18, 2012)

officially the worst chapter of the year.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> As a Kabuto fan of course I dont mind the flashback, what I do think is that the timing for the flashback was terrible.



Agreed. I like Kabuto, but this whole thing just doesn't feel like much of a fight. Just a long conversation, like when Naruto met Nagato.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 18, 2012)

Boring chapter is boring.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> That chapter isn't even out yet.



Spoiler summary is all I need.



> If you hate it that much, don't comment.



You won't have to worry about that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Flashbacks for every freaking character in Narutoverse, and when I say everyone I mean a full week dedicated for Fuck You Fodder, 40 Years Old Gennin, Pissing Fodders and the like.


It would be high-quality if Kishi had contests where readers could send-in their fanfic ideas about the fodder and he'd illustrate the best one.



> A week of Konan getting blushed and thinking about how manly FU fodder was and that no one had dared to talk to her like that and was in live.


This I would pay to read, actually.



> And 2 months of Madara prepping for Hashirama fight in a Rocky like montage making excersises and at the end he runs to the Hokage Residence and starts to jump like Rocky shouting "Hashirama!"


I read two months of Madara and just agreed.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Apr 18, 2012)

This chapter makes last chapter look exciting and cool.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2012)

If he did Flashbacks for a year it could turn out being better than the actual series. Assuming he dedicated a volume to specific characters similar to the Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

Hopefully Kubo will make up for Kishi's shortcomings this week.

Something like "the past 2 arcs were illusions created by aizen's total hypnosis".

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice Kishi, more flashback.


----------



## atenzor (Apr 18, 2012)

Kishi, I am disapoint


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 18, 2012)

FUCK YOU KISHI


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think we're going to have at least another chapter of Kabuto's flashbacks...Until we know what his relationship with orochimaru really was about


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I have an idea! You know how you hate flashbacks so much?


Let's say the story doesn't move forward when it moves forward! :byakuya





Grimmjowsensei said:


> officially the worst chapter of the year.





Dolohov27 said:


> Boring chapter is boring.





King Of Gamesxx said:


> This chapter makes last chapter look exciting and cool.





Mickie said:


> Nice Kishi, more flashback.





atenzor said:


> Kishi, I am disapoint





solid-soul said:


> FUCK YOU KISHI








8Apedemak8 said:


> I think we're going to have at least another chapter of Kabuto's flashbacks...Until we know what his relationship with orochimaru really was about


And that's when the plot-twist comes in.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hey guys, I have an idea! You know how you hate flashbacks so much?
> 
> 
> Let's say the story doesn't move forward when it moves forward! :byakuya
> ...



Most likely,I love how everybody's gone


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

Kishi: Hey guys I invite you to eat to my restaurant

KL: Sure!

Kishi's restaurant "Le Troll"

Ma?tre d: What are you going to want for main?

Kishi: 2 flashbacks please!


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

@Rainbow Dash:

Except that there's no indication that it moves the story forward at all.

We already knew that Oro and Danzo worked together. Unless we are told the exact details of their arrangement and/or more on their Rikudo goals, what of story value is there with them?

Kabuto being in Root is important to the story how precisely? Unless he's somehow magically Sai's dead friend or something, it has nothing to do with anything. Is Mother an Uzumaki or something? Then what point does she serve?

You want a Kabuto flashback that matters? Show him training with the snake and learning more about what being a Sage really means, or show Kabuto learning about Oro's plans to be a Rikudou. Or even Kabuto working on the curse seal with Oro, or learning about Juugo's clan. Those flashbacks would actually advance the plot and the lore.

This flashback doesn't do shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm going to laugh my ass off if something major happens in this chapter and it just wasn't mentioned.


----------



## auem (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> As a Kabuto fan of course I dont mind the flashback, what I do think is that the timing for the flashback was terrible.



kabuto's time is running out...his end is near...how are you feeling..?


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

And there is absolutely such a thing as a writer writing an entry in a series that does not move the plot forward at all.

Example: Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series and the book "Crossroads of Twilight."


----------



## calimike (Apr 18, 2012)

Is Naruto end series? Kishi is running out of idea


----------



## auem (Apr 18, 2012)

will there be a jump preview anymore...?..as MS is going to scan the JUMP series again..


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Apr 18, 2012)

April is a special month for Kishi.

I think Kabuto flashbacks gonna end in the month of may same as recaps of the anime.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 18, 2012)

Only took 500+ chapters, but I'm so glad to finally be getting some Kabuto flashbacks. Despite the string of whiney threads this chapter will undoubtedly get after it's release, I couldn't be happier with where it's going.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Apr 18, 2012)

I wounder who was trolled harder this week???

The readers or...... the readers.

This is probably going to be the worst chapters sense.... chapter 511.


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 18, 2012)

OH look at me mother i dont know who i am lol so deep XD


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 18, 2012)

Impossible. 

There is simply no way I awoke to THIS.


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> OH look at me mother i dont know who i am lol so deep XD



See I get what Kishi is going for here. He's comparing Kabuto to Tobi when it comes to the lack of self.

The problem is, I don't really see the comparison to Kabuto strengthening Tobi's eventual backstory any, and also that we could, y'know, actually be learning about Tobi right now instead of plodding through this stupid shit.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

The sad thing, Kishi had years to develop Kabuto's back story and this is what he comes up with.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 18, 2012)

People gonna bitch this week too.
Should be fun.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2012)

Madara is the perfect character to kill someone mid flashback ''What..... Did you think you were going to have a 3 chapter flashback''.


----------



## vered (Apr 18, 2012)

almost every post here is a complaint post.
its the worst since the Nagatos dog chapter if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Madara is the perfect character to kill someone mid flashback ''What..... Did you think you were going to have a 3 chapter flashback''.



Yes, just drop another meteorite.


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

And this is the larger problem: we were poised on the brink of the most awesome reveal of the Manga. We just had Naruto become a perfect jinchuuriki. We've got Madara versus the five Kages. Cutting to Sasuke is fine, but you've got to do something equally as awesome if you're going to maintain reader excitement and interest. And the only thing we've got from these Sasuke chapters of any plot value is Juugo's clan and Snake Sage mode.

Cool, sure. But not nearly enough.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kishi: Hey guys I invite you to eat to my restaurant
> 
> KL: Sure!
> 
> ...



Such a lame joke


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> The sad thing, Kishi had years to develop Kabuto's back story and this is what he comes up with.



To be honest I don't really care in the sense, that I see Kabuto as a plot device he's just Kishimoto's way of having Sasuke play a role in ending the war and having the old generation surpass the old.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> The sad thing, Kishi had years to develop Kabuto's back story and this is what he comes up with.



Come now, Klue. Everything in his backstory thus far has been ridiculously predictable ever since we saw that he was an anime character with glasses.


----------



## John Connor (Apr 18, 2012)

Kabuto, Sai and Sasuke should form an emo band


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

vered said:


> almost every post here is a complaint post.
> its the worst since the Nagatos dog chapter if my memory serves me correct.



I still gotta put the frog costumes flashback as the absolute worst ever.

But yeah, the dog flashback did troll like all hell. We got a glimpse, of Kyuubi-Sage, then dead dog, and no word of the two modes joining ever since.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2012)

To be honest I don't think Nagato's flashback was bad, the dog was kind of stupid but it did show that war didn't discriminate. What was important was Yahiko's sacrifice, it showed that Danzou had been scheming for some time, it also showed why Nagato snapped. 

Same applies to Konan's flashback, whilst they were children I found it shit, but when Akatsuki went to save Yahiko things were okay. Makes the group seem like a tragic bunch of freedom fighters who were corrupted with time and experience. 
______

That being said I think Kishimoto pulled the trigger too fast with having Danzou killed. It'd have been good to see Konoha involved in a civil war and more of his shady dealings exposed. Sasuke did the village a favor in killing him as he wouldn't have relinquished his power.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

noooooooooo....not a flashback T_T


----------



## Monna (Apr 18, 2012)

This really isn't a bad flashback. It should have been expected for it to continue this week.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 18, 2012)

I liked Nagato's flashback. This shit, um no.


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> This really isn't a bad flashback. It should have been expected for it to continue this week.



If it had only gone on for half the chapter and the other half had something of value, I would likely agree with you.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 18, 2012)

Just let Kishi develop his characters. There are people who actualy interested in Kabuto`s backstory. If not now, then when?


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Just let Kishi develop his characters. There are people who actualy interested in Kabuto`s backstory. If not now, then when?



Databook, problem solved!


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Serious question: if the Kabuto flashback had been severely truncated and given, say, 3 pages, who here would honestly have complained about the flashback being too short? Stick to your guns, people.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm going to laugh my ass off if something major happens in this chapter and it just wasn't mentioned.


My sentiments exactly 

Watching the butthurt in this thread is downright entertaining.





sagroth said:


> Serious question: if the Kabuto flashback had been severely truncated and given, say, 3 pages, who here would honestly have complained about the flashback being too short? Stick to your guns, people.


People would complain that it was rushed, was an asspull, that they could write it better, and so on.


----------



## santanico (Apr 18, 2012)

Eh, doesn't seem too bad


----------



## Marsala (Apr 18, 2012)

I dunno why you guys are shocked, I expected an entire chapter of flashbacks from the moment I read the last chapter. Kabuto is the longest running villain, so Kishimoto is giving him a complete send-off.

I did think that Kabuto was a weak, worthless Orochimaru wannabe, but Sasuke had the same attitude towards him which suggests (since Sasuke has been so very very wrong lately) that Kishimoto wants Kabuto to deserve some respect after all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

The problem is not the fact that this is a flashback.


Some flashback chapters have been even more important than actual chapters for me, and i am actually looking more foward to some flashback chapters in this arc in special than any "real" chapter.

The problem is that this flashback with kabuto in special feels completly out of place...its like kishi just thought "i will just put a long ass flashback in the middle of the fight right after Itachi uses a new jutsu"


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> The sad thing, Kishi had years to develop Kabuto's back story and this is what he comes up with.



even more sad is that he didn't revolve it around sasori and orochimaru. how both influenced kabuto.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 18, 2012)

So that MAN that adopted Kabuto .....

...where is he?


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> This really isn't a bad flashback. It should have been expected for it to continue this week.



yes but not all the chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> So that MAN that adopted Kabuto .....
> 
> ...where is he?


Are you sure that wasn't just a cover story invented by Orochimaru?


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2012)

More flashbacks!


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> So that MAN that adopted Kabuto .....
> 
> ...where is he?



his name is "useless transvestite ninja nun"


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

I TAKE IT ALL BACK, THIS FLASH BACK LOOKS AWESOME!

I didn't know the flashbacks were gonna look this good. I take it completely all back. Kabuto looks kick ass in his Mizu-clothing.

8/10 chapter for me already.


----------



## vered (Apr 18, 2012)

next chapter will be the most interesting one especially if we'll get more info on oro's experiments and goals.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 18, 2012)

THE WHOLE CHAPTER IS  A FLASHBACK...
AND NEXT WEEK THERE IS NO CHAPTER
FUCKIN KISHI.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> The problem is not the fact that this is a flashback.
> 
> 
> Some flashback chapters have been even more important than actual chapters for me, and i am actually looking more foward to some flashback chapters in this arc in special than any "real" chapter.
> ...



The fight is awkwardly-paced. There's no doubt about it. I guess Kishi is sticking the flashback in now because he won't have a chance to, later. This is the closest to a "pause" in the battle he has, maybe. 

I'm guessing there will be important Orochimaru and/or Danzou information either in this chapter or in the next though. Kabuto is proving convenient for tying up loose ends.

The big three fights now are nested, and this is the center one, which means it will probably end first. Kishi is an at extremely delicate place in the manga right now. A long flashback dropped in the middle of it is to be expected.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

When did this flashback take place? I'm trying to figure out where this fits in the timeline. When did Orochimaru leave Konoha, exactly?


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> I TAKE IT ALL BACK, THIS FLASH BACK LOOKS AWESOME!



why you little.....


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

vered said:


> next chapter will be the most interesting one especially if we'll get more info on oro's experiments and goals.


Like I said earlier, flashbacks lead up to something, be it a powerup or something else. We'll have to forgive the chapter for being a two-parter because the climax is yet to come.

I remember how people were saying that the bijuu flashblacks were useless and boring, and look how that turned out: Naruto swats away bijuu balls like it's nothing


----------



## Menato (Apr 18, 2012)

OMG!!! Not another god damned flashback chapter, I swear if I hadn't dedicated so much of my time into this manga, i'll quit this shit... 2 long weeks of waiting for izanami and here we are with nothing... Come on Kishi, im getting kinda fed up now.. Sorry for the short rant but I had to express myself somehow.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

though, i cant understand why this chapter is a complete flashback chapter...perhaps we should get like at least two pages of talk, because in the last chapter kishi seemed to close the flashback...



he said "i had nothing", but its not like he is telling them the story...will he simply make a blank face and move back to flashback D:? maybe Itachi will continue talking something that will make him continue thinking about this stuff.

Unless kishi really makes the chapter a complete flashback only to show us what happened to him .


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

I love how Kishimoto pulls in Orochimaru into the story time and time again. Orochimaru truly is one of the greatest characters Mashashi has created (on the villain side).


----------



## SpoilerCrew (Apr 18, 2012)

The flasback itself is really good. Just read the goddamn chapter. 

The only little problem is the timing, where Kabuto stops in the middle of the fight and starts to talk with Itachi. But it is okay.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> why you little.....



I thought the flash back was pretty good to be honest, I thought it was going to be like last chapters flash back. This one is alright xD I totally didn't expect this.

Danzou and Orochimaru looking like Sith Lords in this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> I TAKE IT ALL BACK, THIS FLASH BACK LOOKS AWESOME!
> 
> I didn't know the flashbacks were gonna look this good. I take it completely all back. Kabuto looks kick ass in his *Mizu-clothing*.
> 
> 8/10 chapter for me already.



Hidden Rock, you mean.


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

orochimaru is so fucking epic 

orochimaru: hay sweetness 

kabuto: please don't rape me


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochimaru's rape-face the last page.  Kabuto's running away. 

That page is epic.


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> I thought the flash back was pretty good to be honest, I thought it was going to be like last chapters flash back. This one is alright xD I totally didn't expect this.



i don't know what they are saying but it has allot of orochimaru. that is insta win to me 



> Danzou and Orochimaru looking like Sith Lords in this chapter.



lol, i was asking myself where i saw them before


----------



## Helios (Apr 18, 2012)

All the chapter is a flashback..

Kishi is rock n trolling....


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hidden Rock, you mean.



lol, you probably like that one, but I like the one where his wearing the turtle neck, Hidden Mist village clothing. Like Haku.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

That images takes the entire width of my screen, and I have a 1080p monitor. 

Is that Sasori on page nine, second row?


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 18, 2012)

I can't say I didn't want to know a little bit more about Kabuto, but these flashbacks are killing me.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn, Orochimaru and Danzo look badass


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Page 5 ! That looks like Shino with the curse seal activating on his face. Fracking Epic.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

Next chapter will be a flashback chapter too 

We are going to get into Oro's experiments, it will be epic.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> I can't say I didn't want to know a little bit more about Kabuto, but these flashbacks are killing me.


Even though it's a flashback, a lot of action is taking place.

This is no worse than the kage battle and Naruto battle being interrupted.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> That images takes the entire width of my screen, and I have a 1080p monitor.
> 
> Is that Sasori on page nine, second row?



It's hard to tell.

Damn, Kabuto really spied in every village.


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

kishi is smart. he knows that *I* want to see orochimaru so he puts how kabuto met orochimaru at the end of the chapter.















lol at itachi/sasuke/naruto/madara/RS fans


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The fight is awkwardly-paced. There's no doubt about it. I guess Kishi is sticking the flashback in now because he won't have a chance to, later. This is the closest to a "pause" in the battle he has, maybe.
> 
> I'm guessing there will be important Orochimaru and/or Danzou information either in this chapter or in the next though. Kabuto is proving convenient for tying up loose ends.
> 
> The big three fights now are nested, and this is the center one, which means it will probably end first. Kishi is an at extremely delicate place in the manga right now. A long flashback dropped in the middle of it is to be expected.



yeah, i actually expected a flashback, the only problem is where he fit it in...right after he introduced Izanami feels like a kick in the balls that i dont even have 

and at least this week, it doesnt seem to be revealing anything important, but yeah things might get important once he gets together with orochimaru.


we could actually see kabuto's point of view of orochimaru's plan, everything, including what he intended, we could even discover what the scroll is about throught these flashbacks.

I wanna see Sasuke's behavior during the breakfast with them .


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Danzou and Orochimaru are on the same page.

Collaboration turning I?


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> lol at itachi/sasuke/naruto/madara/RS fans



Die Addy.


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Next chapter will be a flashback chapter too
> 
> We are going to get into Oro's experiments, it will be epic.



and i  doubted kishi for not bringin oro in the flashback 

i was wrong


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> and i  doubted kishi for not bringin oro in the flashback
> 
> i was wrong



Still lacking Sasori.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Danzou and Orochimaru are on the same page.
> 
> Collaboration turning I?



Official Sith Lords of the manga. Danzou is one sneaky fellow, he had plans with all the underground villainous Shinobi's. Who was using who?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

looks like he really just made a blank face


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

Oro and fail cant exist in the same chapter . Sorry for doubting you Kabuto-sama the flashback is being epic.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, i actually expected a flashback, the only problem is where he fit it in...right after he introduced Izanami feels like a kick in the balls *that i dont even have*



Don't lie.



> and at least this week, it doesnt seem to be revealing anything important, but yeah things might get important once he gets together with orochimaru.
> 
> we could actually see kabuto's point of view of orochimaru's plan, everything, including what he intended, we could even discover what the scroll is about throught these flashbacks.



Looks like that's what we're going to get here. The flashback is even more Oro-central than the spoiler let on. I guess we can forget those theories about him returning to explain everything. Kabuto's going to do it for us. 



> I wanna see Sasuke's behavior during the breakfast with them .



Orochimaru climbs on table and asks creepy questions about why Sasuke isn't eating his oatmeal.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

On page 13 Kabuto tries to save his mother, but it doesn't work.

My sig is pretty much mfw this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> Official Sith Lords of the manga. Danzou is one sneaky fellow, he had plans with all the underground villainous Shinobi's.



The manga could still use Danzou. He would have added an interesting element to the war's Alliance forces if he were still Hokage or at least active in some way.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

lol man, orochimaru is such a pedo


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice flashback

Since Nagato's lasted like 4 chapters then Kabuto who has been around longer than him should have flashbacks for at least 5 chapters.

We have flashbacks for a while. And when Kabuto is dying he may have one last flashback that may last a while too


----------



## Opuni (Apr 18, 2012)

flashbacks can be very fun and exciting, madara vs harashima flashbacks, minato vs tobi flashbacks, even rikidou raping some giant fodder with planetary chakra, and oh my best flashback, uchiha itachi's god form when he rapes deidera, priceless in my opinion. 


but this is .....

the animators just do not know how to pace it either, they are doing the whole naruto series from scratch and naming it shipuuden


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

It does look better than last week, at least.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

I mean come on, *Page 5*, does that not like someone from the Aburame clan with a curse seal activating on his face? How epic would that collaboration and union be.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Danzou looks pretty shady, too.

Didn't nun-lady teach Kabuto to avoid sketchy-looking guys like that?


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Hopefully the author will end the flashbacks during the opening pages of chapter 584, and return to them after he is defeated.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Don't lie.



.



> Looks like that's what we're going to get here. The flashback is even more Oro-central than the spoiler let on. I guess we can forget those theories about him returning to explain everything. Kabuto's going to do it for us.



looks like this, kishi seems to be rushing...



> Orochimaru climbs on table and asks creepy questions about why Sasuke isn't eating his oatmeal.



.


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Opuni said:


> flashbacks can be very fun and exciting, madara vs harashima flashbacks, minato vs tobi flashbacks, even rikidou raping some giant fodder with planetary chakra, and oh my best flashback, uchiha itachi's god form when he rapes deidera, priceless in my opinion.
> 
> 
> but this is .....
> ...



Oh God the last 3 episodes of the fucking anime. 

They've got fucktons of places where they can expand on the ninja war, and instead we get episode after episode of the same shit we've already seen half a dozen times.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hopefully the author will end the flashbacks during the opening pages of chapter 584, and return to them after he is defeated.



Yeah, as much as this Flash back did redeem my confidence in Kishimoto's writing ability and story telling, I kind of want to speed things up and go back to the fights. But I am very impressed with this chapter, this flash back is a really good read.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> lol man, orochimaru is such a pedo


That last panel is like "imma raep u nao".


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> That last panel is like "imma raep u nao".



You people sure have dirty minds... they're just gonna share a lovely innocent kiss


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> lol man, orochimaru is such a pedo



lol it took you this long to figure it out?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

I cant wait to make a "Insert Orochimaru sneaking on" edit thread


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochimaru is just going to make a little sad children happy, whats wrong with that?


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

lol, Orochimaru - sick fucker.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck yeah, let the Kabuto gaiden begin


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> You people sure have dirty minds... they're just gonna share a lovely innocent kiss


This is nothing. Were you on the chat when Toonami aired? Just about everyone in the chat was a rapist and cheering at every compromising scene.

As for this chapter, it appears that the trend has already started.


----------



## Mio (Apr 18, 2012)

Isn't that Aoba Yamashiro?


----------



## Tengu (Apr 18, 2012)

Flashbacks chapter, as predicted, next chapter flashbacks probably ends, Kabuto does something, Itachi and Sasuke counter, and the next chapter Itachi uses izanami and wraps it up.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Kinda cool that he infiltrated all five of the major villages and survived to tell the tale.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess people are just tired from emo flashbacks since we got so many of those.

And epic fight between Madara and Hashirama or maybe Izuna(when he still had his eyes) Vs Tobirama...or maybe Hiruzen fighting someone very strong in his Prime.

We still will have some emo flashbacks with Sasuke in the future most likely and I would not scratch Tobi from having those either.

That is the reason why so many love Oro as he was the only villain with a truly evil aura which was unfortunately "rusted" due to his many failures in particular those in part 2.

Kishi tried to hard to make his villains more "human" and as a result he made them way to emo. And those who are not emo are just fodder.


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 18, 2012)

This flashback means that Kabuto is done, probably because of izanami, not that we expected anything else after itachi's speech


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Mio said:


> Isn't that Aoba Yamashiro?



Looks like a new character to me.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Not only is Oro trying to raep Kabuto, but it's premediated. Look at Oro on page 2.


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Aoba having a curse seal would be fucking boss.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohana, finally.


----------



## Mio (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Looks like a new character to me.


It looks like it's from Chapter 318

From this scene, it looks like Aoba and Kabuto knew each other quite well.

It's most likely Aoba.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Mio said:


> It looks like it's from Chapter 318
> 
> From this scene, it looks like Aoba and Kabuto knew each other quite well.
> 
> It's most likely Aoba.



Good point, but how old would that make Aoba?

*Edit*: Wait, Aoba is 34 - that shit fits.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 18, 2012)

The whole chapter is a friggin' flashback, my god, and it hasn't even ended. 

Let's put in some dead characters in it too who have no relevance anymore like Danzou and Orochimaru. 

And some have theorized that this is Izanami , how about no.

Izanami must take a shit load of time to activate if in the meantime Kabuto is remembering and telling all of this.

2 weeks with this, and no cliffhanger.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

inb4 "Hello Orochimaru" meme


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Apr 18, 2012)

I KNOW THIS FLASH-BACK WOULD END IN MORE FLASH-BACK TO COME. IT SEEMS THE STORY IS WRAPPING UP.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 18, 2012)

google translate is a hell of a bitch


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

You should better get accostumed to the flashbacks, next chapter will also be a flashback with Orochimaru, and if Kabuto really dies this fight he will get another one when he is about to die (which wont be with Izanami, but when he is 1-1 with Sasuke most likely).


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Aoba worked with Danzou and Orochimaru? This changes everything.


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Aoba worked with Danzou and Orochimaru? This changes everything.



He looks like someone from the Aburame clan withe the curse seal. Which wouldn't be uncommon since Danzou had worked with the Aburame before.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochimaru


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Jad said:


> He looks like someone from the Aburame clan withe the curse seal. Which wouldn't be uncommon since Danzou had worked with the Aburame before.



Only Aoba can wear shades that cool.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 18, 2012)

Where do you think Aoba got the Door Jutsu Klue?

Orochimaru was experimenting on a jutsu capable of granting omnipotence, he decided it was too dangerous even for him and decided to downgrade his research to Rikudou Sennin.

Aoba Door Jutsu is the result of the omnipotence research.


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 18, 2012)

I was afraid this might happen. This flashback doesn't interest me. However, consolation is that it means Kabuto is dead and we have yet to see Izanami.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Is Kabuto's mother lying when she says to attack the other shinobi?


----------



## Kyu (Apr 18, 2012)

Dat Oro**


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> I was afraid this might happen. This flashback doesn't interest me. However, consolation is that it means Kabuto is dead and we have yet to see Izanami.



It can't be helped.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Is Kabuto being affected by sound waves in pages 15-17? Things start blurring and it looks like it's in a circular wave motion.

Modified memories.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

It seems to me that Izanami is doing everything that Itachi wanted Kabuto to do... reveal everything.

While the flashback is enjoyable I'm hoping that we get to more recent history soon. Going by the last panel, it looks like we are about a third to half of the way through the flashback. Just thought I try to sympathize with you guys.





PikaCheeka said:


> Modified memories.


It's possible. He is under the effect of Izanami after all.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Modified memories.



lol, so we'll have to sit through the real ones later on.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is Kabuto being affected by sound waves in pages 15-17? Things start blurring and it looks like it's in a circular wave motion.
> 
> Modified memories.



You're not serious are you?

That's Kabuto's face reflected in the water.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 18, 2012)

Honestly a flashback of Oro and Danzo is far more appealing than another Uchiha borefest, or Inoshishi the giant boar.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is Kabuto being affected by sound waves in pages 15-17? Things start blurring and it looks like it's in a circular wave motion.
> 
> Modified memories.



If izanami does that. It just broke the manga.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> It's possible. He is under the effect of Izanami after all.



Izanami hasn't even started.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> You should better get accostumed to the flashbacks, next chapter will also be a flashback with Orochimaru, and if Kabuto really dies this fight he will get another one when he is about to die (which wont be with Izanami, but when he is 1-1 with Sasuke most likely).


What if he gets a flashback with Sasuke in it? And it reveals that Orochimaru did something to Sasuke?

that would an oh-my-mind moment.




Sutol said:


> Izanami hasn't even started.


Since when were you under the impression that it wasn't? Itachi activating MS means nothing then?


----------



## sagroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Aoba the Sage of the Doors confirmed.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> What if he gets a flashback with Sasuke in it? And it reveals that Orochimaru did something to Sasuke?
> 
> that would an oh-my-mind moment.



Why would that be so "oh my mind" surprising?


----------



## John Connor (Apr 18, 2012)

Izanami is currently rewriting Kabuto's flashback


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Why would that be so "oh my mind" surprising?


Should I have said omfg instead? 


It would mean that Sasuke has had a ticking timebomb inside him all along.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> You're not serious are you?
> 
> That's Kabuto's face reflected in the water.



HAHAHA. Be quiet. 



InFam0us said:


> If izanami does that. It just broke the manga.



It would be fantastic. Halfway through Kabuto's speech Itachi goes back and gives him a name and a family and ruins his moment in the spotlight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

man i was just thinking...kabuto and itachi both joined anbu and acted strange...


are we about to discover that danzou is behind this stuff?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 18, 2012)

Another gay ass boring chapter, by the most boring gay ass boring character in Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> man i was just thinking...kabuto and itachi both joined anbu and acted strange...
> 
> 
> are we about to discover that danzou is behind this stuff?



There can be no other explanation.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Since when were you under the impression that it wasn't? Itachi activating MS means nothing then?



LOL, so Itachi having his MS activated means Izanami has already been cast?  And where the fuq is it? Is it the flashback Kabuto is experiencing? lolol.

Where is it said that Izanami is an MS technique in the 1st place please do tell?  

Nowhere.

Tobi activated Izanagi with a mere Sharingan, and so did Danzou.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochimaru is like satan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> There can be no other explanation.


but i mean, _really_ behind this, brainwash or maybe it was after he got shisui's sharingan...


----------



## Jad (Apr 18, 2012)

*Orochimaru : "Why, Hello. I remember you very well, Kabuto."*

AHAHAH Orochimaru you sick man xD


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> LOL, so Itachi having his MS activated means Izanami has already been cast?  And where the fuq is it? Is it the flashback Kabuto is experiencing? lolol.
> 
> Where is it said that Izanami is an MS technique in the 1st place please do tell?
> 
> ...


Duh. It means Itachi just used his eye power. Go look up "rule of cool". It doesn't have to have meaning to it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Duh. It means Itachi just used his eye power. Go look up "rule of cool". It doesn't have to have meaning to it.



What are you talking about?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochimaru probably did something to Kabuto mother's memory


----------



## Phemt (Apr 18, 2012)

He doesn't even know lol.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> What are you talking about?


Dunno. Something about Kaubto not being in Izanami or something. tbh I don't care what he thinks.


----------



## John Connor (Apr 18, 2012)

Sutol said:


> LOL, so Itachi having his MS activated means Izanami has already been cast?  And where the fuq is it? Is it the flashback Kabuto is experiencing? lolol.
> 
> Where is it said that Izanami is an MS technique in the 1st place please do tell?
> 
> ...


not so sure since Kishi is notorious for hiding the design of the MS by not showing the eye during activation of Koto with Danzou


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 18, 2012)

The latest flashback reinforces the fact that Kabuto will go very soon. And more importantly, Orochimaru will return.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The latest flashback reinforces the fact that Kabuto will go very soon. And more importantly, Orochimaru will return.



Orochimaru isn't going to return. Besides, Orochimaru was obviously going to appear in Kabuto's flashback at some point.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 18, 2012)

Kishi should just stop teasing us and bring Oro back already. He is in every chapters recently.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

i can say that if orochimaru doesnt come back, we will at least discover what he really knew and planned throught this flashback


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru isn't going to return. Besides, Orochimaru was obviously going to appear in Kabuto's flashback at some point.



and take the spotlight  ? 

I don't see the point of giving so much importance to Orochimaru's *character *if he is so irrelevant.


----------



## hAbbi (Apr 18, 2012)

*Orochimaru:* 


orochimaru you crazy son of joker


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru isn't going to return. Besides, Orochimaru was obviously going to appear in Kabuto's flashback at some point.



Orochimaru will return because
1. He is suggested to be the mastermind behind all the events
2. He is being talked about recently
3. Kabuto calls himself as Oro's vessel
4. Orochimaru never had any proper flashbacks. The only one we had was to symbolizes his rebirth.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 18, 2012)

You know if Orochimaru is still a konoha ninja in this flashback then maybe it'll be possible to determine the time he left Konoha.

Also I assume with only 500-600 posts that Itachi didn't _solo._


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 18, 2012)

after kabuto's flashback is over, i can already see people creating threads on who had the saddest childhood.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 18, 2012)

Another full flashback chapter. I am so happy!


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Orochimaru will return because
> 1. He is suggested to be the mastermind behind all the events
> 2. He is being talked about recently
> 3. Kabuto calls himself as Oro's vessel
> 4. Orochimaru never had any proper flashbacks. The only one we had was to symbolizes his rebirth.



Orochimaru is the bridge that connects Kabuto to the current plot. The reader is able to accept Kabuto's recent changes because of Orochimaru.

He isn't going to return.

There is nothing he could do for the story that Kabuto cannot.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

What if Orochimaru returns and tells Kabuto that his memory has been changed, therefore making Izanami irrelevant?

Itachi and Uchiha fans alike would be pissed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 18, 2012)

There's chance we'll meet Sasori too.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

Itachi "acting strange" has to do with him seemingly distancing himself from his clan. Knowing their schemes and machinations. He did that willingly.

Nothing to do with Danzou.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

the most painful part is that there is no chapter next week.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the most painful part is that there is no chapter next week.



Two weeks, right?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru is the bridge that connects Kabuto to the current plot. The reader is able to accept Kabuto's recent changes because of Orochimaru.
> 
> He isn't going to return.
> 
> There is nothing he could do for the story that Kabuto cannot.



Actually it was the other way around, Kabuto's past was a mystery, but we are getting to know and know about Kabuto's past and why he became a spy and joined Orochimaru.

On the other hand, we know nothing about Orochimaru's past. His true motive is never explained. Every major character in manga has a flashback scene when they are about to die. But Oro hasn't had one yet. He didnt mention becoming Rikudo Sennin in the first arc. He has extensive knowledge on Tobi's plan. Kabuto's role at the moment is the bridge to Oro's ultimate return, and show his true potential once he had acquired the tools to become the being that rivals Rikudo Sennin.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> There's chance we'll meet Sasori too.


Oro lending Kabuto to Sasori comes after this, right?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 18, 2012)

oh right isn't it cause of the golden week?


----------



## Sniffers (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru is the bridge that connects Kabuto to the current plot. The reader is able to accept Kabuto's recent changes because of Orochimaru.
> 
> He isn't going to return.
> 
> *There is nothing he could do for the story that Kabuto cannot.*



This. Orochimaru is cool and all, but sadly he got replaced.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Two weeks, right?


T___________________________T





InFam0us said:


> Itachi "acting strange" has to do with him seemingly distancing himself from his clan. Knowing their schemes and machinations. He did that willingly.
> 
> Nothing to do with Danzou.



thats the obvious conclusion.


but now with kabuto being part of anbu and acting like that, also him calling itachi a liar, and itachi talking like he didnt know who he was, kishi could make a tweeeeest, i mean, just having enough room for it, it doesnt mean that it will happen.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Actually it was the other way around, Kabuto's past was a mystery, but we are getting to know and know about Kabuto's past and why he became a spy and joined Orochimaru.
> 
> On the other hand, we know nothing about Orochimaru's past. His true motive is never explained. He didnt even mention becoming Rikudo Sennin in the first arc. He has extensive knowledge on Tobi's plan. Kabuto's role is the bridge to Oro's ultimate return



We're learning more about Orochimaru's goals, pieces of his history and motives through Kabuto.

If Orochimaru returns, what will he accomplish? How will he go about it? What can he do for the story that Kabuto cannot?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 18, 2012)

_* SaiST groans._

Kishimoto has the absolute worst timing with these flashbacks.

Still haven't seen Sasori either. So we still have to have that explained, on top of the upcoming break.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> We're learning more about Orochimaru's goals, pieces of his history and motives through Kabuto.
> 
> If Orochimaru returns, what will he accomplish? How will he go about it? What can he do for the story that Kabuto cannot?



he'll start molesting children again


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> We're learning more about Orochimaru's goals, pieces of his history and motives through Kabuto.
> 
> If Orochimaru returns, what will he accomplish? How will he go about it? What can he do for the story that Kabuto cannot?



Simple logic, if Orochimaru's not returning. We would have learnt everything about him years ago in his supposedly flashback. But he never had one. But at the moment, it's Kabuto that are having the flashback moments, unshrouding the mystery of his past. 

Ask yourself this, why is Kabuto gathering all the Orochimaru's chakra if he has already surpassed. Why does he call himself Oro's vessel? Why are all of the students of Oro in one room? Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

I wonder if the flashback will show Oro and Kabuto abducting shinobi for experiments.

The good thing out of all this I suppose is that we're getting information on Orochimaru too.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> What if Orochimaru returns and tells Kabuto that his memory has been changed, therefore making Izanami irrelevant?
> 
> Itachi and Uchiha fans alike would be pissed.



You make some weird posts.

Why would they be pissed? The haxx and effectiveness of izanami wouldn't be questioned since that would be a one in a billion occurrence.

How many shinobis out there have orochimaru ready to pop out after your "fate" has been toyed with?

On another note, Oro was much cooler when he wasn't getting dickrode like he is now. A few mentions and apparition on a flashback of a character that's only relevant because of his ties to Oro and suddenly "omg omg, Oro the greatest villain will return!" Gtfoh.

Oro was cool but he was never the greatest villain as some call him. Dude's just another lost child/orphan, and no his experiments never gave the "evil" vibe either, more like he was "curious george"


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like this arc is all centered in this.

Orochimaru's goal and the truth of the Uchihas.

It opened with suigetsu finding the scroll and Sasuke finally coming in.

I bet that its all about Sasuke's power up .


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Simple logic, if Orochimaru's not returning. We would have learnt everything about him years ago in his supposedly flashback. But he never had one. But at the moment, it's Kabuto that are having the flashback moments, unshrouding the mystery of his past.



So, Orochimaru is going to return, just so we can learn about his childhood and upbringing?

By that logic, Danzou is also going to return because we didn't really learn how he was going to use the Kyuubi to unite the five villages. And we didn't see how he started Root, amongst other things.



TNPS1984 said:


> Ask yourself this, why is Kabuto gathering all the Orochimaru's chakra is he has already surpassed and call himself Oro's vessel. Even the recent Edo Madara is a part of Oro's creation.



Yes he has surpassed Orochimaru and he's Orochimaru's vessel because his body has assimilated Orochimaru's cells. We already know where Orochimaru's soul resides - not in Kabuto.

Edo Madara is another example of Kabuto surpassing Orochimaru. Edo Madara is a perfect union of Uchiha and Senju, unlike Danzou. Edo Madara is Kabuto's work, not Orochimaru's.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't believe this flashback means the end of Kabuto. Flashabacks are usually characterizing the character. Kabuto hasn't mentioned it that after Orochimaru's so-called death he said he lost who he was now. But thanks to one person who inspired him was Naruto.

Kabuto has been the longest villain since part 1, I don't see him dying in this chapter just when he has been getting the upper-hand to the Uchiha's. Plus Itachi's goal was to stop Edo Tensai not kill him.

Please don't think that after that Sasuke will kill him for his EMS hype. EMS already had its hype during the Edo Madara and its just the same as MS with no drawbacks.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> You make some weird posts.


Thanks, I like thinking outside the box.



> Why would they be pissed? The haxx and effectiveness of izanami wouldn't be questioned since that would be a one in a billion occurrence.


Because of the battledome, mostly. Kabuto could defeat Itachi given the right scenario.



> How many shinobis out there have orochimaru ready to pop out after your "fate" has been toyed with?


Sasuke.



> On another note, Oro was much cooler when he wasn't getting dickrode like he is now. A few mentions and apparition on a flashback of a character that's only relevant because of his ties to Oro and suddenly "omg omg, Oro the greatest villain will return!" Gtfoh.
> 
> Oro was cool but he was never the greatest villain as some call him. Dude's just another lost child/orphan, and no his experiments never gave the "evil" vibe either, more like he was "curious george"


I think it's because Oro would make a welcome change from the blank-canvas villains which we have had for the last 100 chapters.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

Kabuto: "I surpassed Oro sama!"

Yet people expect Oro to pop out again like:

"lol you haven't'"

Or just pop out and run from the siblings.

Personally I don't know what's worse but Oro ain't coming back. That ship has sailed. You'll learn about him through the characters that were involved in his dealings.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't believe this flashback means the end of Kabuto. Flashabacks are usually characterizing the character. Kabuto hasn't mentioned it that after Orochimaru's so-called death he said he lost who he was now. But thanks to one person who inspired him was Naruto.
> 
> Kabuto has been the longest villain since part 1, I don't see him dying in this chapter just when he has been getting the upper-hand to the Uchiha's. Plus Itachi's goal was to stop Edo Tensai not kill him.
> 
> Please don't think that after that Sasuke will kill him for his EMS hype. EMS already had its hype during the Edo Madara and its just the same as MS with no drawbacks.



A villain's backstory has been the key indicator that a villain was about to bite the dust. It's happened countless times throughout the story.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Kabuto: "I surpassed Oro sama!"
> 
> Yet people expect Oro to pop out again like:
> 
> ...


Party pooper


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Apr 18, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Simple logic, if Orochimaru's not returning. We would have learnt everything about him years ago in his supposedly flashback. But he never had one. But at the moment, it's Kabuto that are having the flashback moments, unshrouding the mystery of his past.
> 
> Ask yourself this, why is Kabuto gathering all the Orochimaru's chakra is he has already surpassed and call himself Oro's vessel. Even the recent Edo Madara is a part of Oro's creation.



Exactly.

Why is everyone important to Orochimaru in a single, confined space?

Why hasn't Suigetsu and Juugo shown up with information pertaining to Orochimaru's secret scroll yet?

How come the only flashback we got of him was roughly two pages worth before he was sealed? Why was his interest in Totsuka sword mentioned by Zetsu if he was thereafter irrelevant?

He can do A LOT if he comes back if all of this pans out into some greater scheme involving Rikudo. Kabuto's body could be they key he needed to finish what he started.

He would be the perfect "screw you" to the "new generation always surpasses the old" attitude. Orochimaru would be an utter abomination in every single way. 

A perfect villain.

...and someone who Sasuke and Naruto can finally smash into pieces *together.*


----------



## Magicbullet (Apr 18, 2012)

Wasn't Oro's flashback moment with Sarutobi by his parent's graves ...kinda the point meant for us to learn about him?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, Orochimaru is going to return, just so we can learn about his childhood and upbringing?
> 
> By that logic, Danzou is also going to return because we didn't really learn how he was going to use the Kyuubi to unite the five villages. And we didn't see how he started Root, amongst other things.
> 
> ...



But you see Danzo had a flashback detailing why he wanted to become the Hokage so bad. Orochimaru being one of the main character of the series, never had one. The only flashback we know wasn't even from Oro's perspective, it was from the narrator that "white snake" symbolizes rebirth, which is another hint that Oro one day will be reborn again.

Indeed, Kabuto has Oro's cell in him. Don't forget these cells also has the potential of taking him over when it's needed to. You didn't explain why Kabuto is still gathering Oro's chakra into him if he has already surpassed Oro. 

Edo Madara is a creation of both Oro and Kabuto btw. It was the from the result of Oro's research record, and Kabuto just utilized it.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochimaru a *perfect* villain?

lmao

I'm starting to think that the Orochimaru nut hugging  is worse than the Tsunade wanking eveytime she gets a new showing


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

What if the reason why Oro was so weak was because he split himself in two and left only a little bit of himself behind for Sasuke to deal with? Maybe he's inside that scroll. 

Doesn't it seem odd to you that Sasuke defeated Oro so easily and that Oro didn't make preparations for it?


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't believe this flashback means the end of Kabuto. Flashabacks are usually characterizing the character. Kabuto hasn't mentioned it that after Orochimaru's so-called death he said he lost who he was now. But thanks to one person who inspired him was Naruto.
> 
> Kabuto has been the longest villain since part 1, I don't see him dying in this chapter just when he has been getting the upper-hand to the Uchiha's. Plus Itachi's goal was to stop Edo Tensai not kill him.
> 
> Please don't think that after that Sasuke will kill him for his EMS hype. EMS already had its hype during the Edo Madara and its just the same as MS with no drawbacks.



Upper hand?

He tried two charges, both were countered. Whereas one Uchiha has to follow the other's lead and is therefore limited on what he can do, and the other one has shown he could easily counter everything kabuto has thrown and apparently has divided a way for kabuto to fall, promising him that he will lose.

Granted kabuto also survived their charges. So its pretty much a draw. 

Where's this upper hand talk coming from?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Apr 18, 2012)

It looks like it's from Chapter 318


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 18, 2012)

Chapter is out. 

It looks like it's from Chapter 318


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> *Actually it was the other way around, Kabuto's past was a mystery, but we are getting to know and know about Kabuto's past and why he became a spy and joined Orochimaru.
> *



We already know about Kabuto's past that was told by Anko and 3rd Hokage about him. Kabuto was an orphan raised by medic ninjas and became a spy and now work for Orochimaru.

The flashbacks are showing his past. He still shrouded in mystery, because we don't know his true name and his true past of how he lost him memory.


----------



## Goobatsu (Apr 18, 2012)

lololol Kishi completely forgot that it was Sasori who sent Kabuto to Oro


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, Orochimaru does know how to make an entrance.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Upper hand?
> 
> He tried two charges, both were countered. Whereas one Uchiha has to follow the other's lead and is therefore limited on what he can do, and the other one has shown he could easily counter everything kabuto has thrown and apparently has divided a way for kabuto to fall, promising him that he will lose.
> 
> ...



It doesn't mean he will die because Itachi's goal was to End Edo Tensai, don't get the idea that Sasuke will kill him after that.

Kabuto isn't going all out because they want Uchiha's alive.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> But you see Danzo had a flashback detailing why he wanted to become the Hokage so bad. Orochimaru being one of the main character of the series, never had one. The only flashback we know wasn't even from Oro's perspective, it was from the narrator that "white snake" symbolizes rebirth, which is another hint that Oro one day will be reborn again.



Yes, he was reborn as Kabuto - the person that took his research, his powers, his dreams and goals.

Again, what is there left for Orochimaru to do which Kabuto cannot? Uncover the secrets of nature? Or attempt to capture Sasuke again?



TNPS1984 said:


> Indeed, Kabuto has Oro's cell in him. Don't forget these cells also has the potential of taking him over when it's needed to. You didn't explain why Kabuto is still gathering Oro's chakra into him if he has already surpassed Oro.



And what's going to happen if he suddenly loses control? Orochimaru's soul is going to be transported to his body?



TNPS1984 said:


> Edo Madara is a creation of both Oro and Kabuto btw. It was the from the result of Oro's research record, and Kabuto just utilized it.



Edo Madara is Kabuto's; regardless, if he used Orochimaru's research or not. He has surpassed Orochimaru in every way.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2012)

Chapter was better than I thought it would be ( my expectations were low).


----------



## Tengu (Apr 18, 2012)

Not that bad of a chapter actually, i enjoyed it.


----------



## kingcools (Apr 18, 2012)

*Shit*

Chapter was shit shit shit shit.
puuuh, i had to say it. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tengu (Apr 18, 2012)

Not really, i liked it.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

It was okay, just placed in the wrong spot. 

Why now Kishi?


----------



## Detective Prince (Apr 18, 2012)

Say, OP, tell us how you feel?  I liked it.


----------



## Zelavour (Apr 18, 2012)

Good chapter.
But then again a chapter without fighting? OH NO IT MUST BE SHIT THEN!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2012)

this flashback was better then the previous


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 18, 2012)

Kishimoto's flashback placement is always inappropriate. It's just how he roles.

If you're bothered about the lack of action, read another manga - they _do_ exist.


----------



## Summers (Apr 18, 2012)

Could have been faster and earlier. This makes him look like he is going to die.


----------



## Misoxeny (Apr 18, 2012)

It was shit. Kabuto has a boring personality and the flashbacks aren't interesting at all. The only thing I liked was Danzo being boss.


----------



## kingcools (Apr 18, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Kishimoto's flashback placement is always inappropriate. It's just how he roles.
> 
> If you're bothered about the lack of action, read another manga - they _do_ exist.



Im bothered about the reaction of kabuto. Typical kishi character reaction.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It doesn't mean he will die because Itachi's goal was to End Edo Tensai, don't get the idea that Sasuke will kill him after that.
> 
> Kabuto isn't going all out because they want Uchiha's alive.



I called you out on the "upper hand" thing.

I'm not discussing the rest.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Worst thing I ever read.














































jk, I loved it


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 18, 2012)

i don't know what you're complaining about, but i actually kinda enjoyed it


----------



## Recal (Apr 18, 2012)

If you want to see jutsus going boom, just wait for the continuation of the Tobi/Naruto fight. 

If you want to see master manipulators at work, then kick back and enjoy the ride Oro and Danzou have so kindly provided.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 18, 2012)

One of the best Naruto chapters I've ever read


----------



## Kusa (Apr 18, 2012)

You mean '' Good shit'' .


----------



## Kiss (Apr 18, 2012)

Didn't really interest me.


----------



## Kage (Apr 18, 2012)

i disagree. this chapter didn't make me feel like it needs to be taken out back and shot like the others have for the past 3/4 weeks.


----------



## Jinchuuriki (Apr 18, 2012)

this chapter was so terrible it was smelling of rotten fish


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> A villain's backstory has been the key indicator that a villain was about to bite the dust. It's happened countless times throughout the story.



Not always, look at Jiraiya vs Pain, Nagato's past was shown but he didn't die.

Don't be surprised if Kishi will change that because he will surprise us. Plus Kabuto's true past and his name hasn't been revealed. I mean before he lost his memory, we don't know who exactly he is.

If he regains his memory what will his true name be and his past?


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't care about Kabuto. Did like seeing Danzo and Orochimaru


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Not always, look at Jiraiya vs Pain, Nagato's past was shown but he didn't die.



That was Jiraiya's flashback, it was from his perspective - it was to explain the origins of the Rinnegan and lead to Pain's secrets.

Both Jiraiya and Nagato received character-driven flashbacks right before their deaths.

Kabuto's flashback is *clearly* character driven.



Matrix XZ said:


> Don't be surprised if Kishi will change that because he will surprise us. Plus Kabuto's true past and his name hasn't been revealed. I mean before he lost his memory, we don't know who exactly he is.
> 
> If he regains his memory what will his true name be and his past?



No one said his flashback was over.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 18, 2012)

Naaa,i think it was Ok.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

^

Kabuto's true name and his parents haven't been revealed nor his true identity. This flashback doesn't mean his death is coming.

It didn't happen with A, Onoki and Bee despite the flashbacks.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 18, 2012)

kingcools said:


> Chapter was shit shit shit shit.
> puuuh, i had to say it.
> 
> Thank you for your time.



 Puking up nonsense 

I liked it


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> Kabuto's true name and his parents haven't been revealed nor his true identity. This flashback doesn't mean his death is coming.



Flashback isn't necessarily over yet.



Matrix XZ said:


> It didn't happen with A, Onoki and Bee despite the flashbacks.



None of these characters are villains, bro.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Flashback isn't necessarily over yet.
> 
> 
> 
> None of these characters are villains, bro.



Asuma, Jiraiya and Sarutobi had flashbacks and they died. It was all expected both good and bad people having flashbacks and die.

Yes it is over, meeting Orochimaru seemed to be over now. 

Like I said, Kabuto's true name hasn't been revealed and neither what happened before his parents died along with his memories.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Asuma, Jiraiya and Sarutobi had flashbacks and they died. It was all expected both good and bad people having flashbacks and die.



And a number of "good characters" received flashbacks and didn't die - we're not talking about "those type" of characters. Don't know why you keep bringing them up.



Matrix XZ said:


> Yes it is over, meeting Orochimaru seemed to be over now.
> 
> Like I said, Kabuto's true name hasn't been revealed and neither what happened before his parents died along with his memories.



And we definitely need this information, huh? Are you suggesting its something we won't receive for quite sometime down the line?


----------



## Psycho Master (Apr 18, 2012)

The chapter wasn't terrible but it did lack plot density. The Kabuto flashbacks could have been contained in half a chapter, rather than extend to 1.5 chapters and beyond.


----------



## Escargon (Apr 18, 2012)

Is this shity chapter the cliffhanger?

Its been so long since Tobi crashheadbutted Naruto, i think this manga will continue til 2029 siiiiiigh. Tobis identity should habve been revealed at c510 but i guess Tobi is the big reason that people read his manga, feels like Vendetta.

I think Kishis running out of ideas, i mean how can a normal person type in "this mask is designed for war"? I mean shouldnt Tobis retarded head have fallen off?

Once again, shit chapter. This doesnt remind me of Gaara, i swear.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 18, 2012)

Atleast this chapters flashback is more interesting than last chapters


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 18, 2012)

I liked this chapter, but im anxious about how the battle will turn out. We need to find out just what Izanami is and does to Kabuto. I really am hoping Kabuto at the very least survives the fight, and at best re-destroys Itachi somehow and perhaps even captures Sasuke.


----------



## Ackwell (Apr 18, 2012)

*Best chapter in a long time*

There's a certain essence and presence when Orochimaru gets panel time. Seeing him with Danzou and Root. His Character design. 
Absolutely loved this chapter. Looking forward to his return.


----------



## tnorbo (Apr 18, 2012)

he worked well with danzo


----------



## Chibason (Apr 18, 2012)

It was a decent chapter I guess...I especially liked the Oro and Danzou parts.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree. There is arguably few things better in a story than a villain being a total prick, badass and manipulator to the protagonists.


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 18, 2012)

the only good thing about this week's chapter was orochimaru (and danzo) panels


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2012)

Did this chapter have a title?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Did this chapter have a title?


"583: Who is this?"


----------



## takL (Apr 19, 2012)

the title is "who is this?" according to ohana.

about the name nonou, danzo called the sister/mother as the walking miko(=Shinto shrine maiden or a wandering female shaman) as.

fyi  


The girls were taught all the skills of a miko, which allowed them to travel virtually anywhere without suspicion, receiving religious education to complete their disguise.

travelling mikos were called as nonou.


----------



## Mister (Apr 19, 2012)

Izanami is a jutsu which takes three chapters to activate... doesn't have good battledome implications.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 20, 2012)

Mister said:


> Izanami is a jutsu which takes three chapters to activate... doesn't have good battledome implications.


In-universe, flashbacks don't take long at all. I'd still say that Izanami only takes about twenty seconds or so to set up, especially if it was Izanami that triggered all these flashbacks.


----------



## Boradis (Apr 22, 2012)

Mister said:


> Izanami is a jutsu which takes three chapters to activate... doesn't have good battledome implications.



Know what would suck, yet still be perfectly in the spirit of "Naruto?"

In the next "Ultimate Ninja" game having one of the Uchiha's ultimates be the ability to force flashbacks on the opponent while the Uchiha regains health and/or chakra. 

"... so you see Itachi, it wasn't until my goldfish Mr. Finsly died that I learned what it truly meant to be a shinob.... awwww, shit."


----------

